# Pics of you having fun ver. Pupil Saucers



## FlowMotion

Well people post them pics up. Here is the old thread 


FM


----------



## Dying2live

love the hat! Would be touching of all nite while rolling


----------



## Inverse

Now that's one happy guy. :D Wish I had pics. ;-;


----------



## jamaica0535

Pictures of me exist on certain myspace pages... 

But i just dont like the idea of posting my picture....

Maybe one of these days if i ever get a decent camera, i will do a macro disco pupil shot though...


----------



## netcrusher

can you advise how you upload pics on bluelight please..


----------



## Syki

Goooooooooood Lonnnng Night


----------



## roxisett

Think I was rolling. Most certainly trippin.


----------



## Zzyzx

^^ Nice  :D


----------



## trancetasy

this is why i love raves... horny hawt girls on e


----------



## netcrusher

you have to put a link to your pics? My pics are on my hardrive...how do I upload?


----------



## Zzyzx

netcrusher said:


> you have to put a link to your pics? My pics are on my hardrive...how do I upload?




Get a free account on Photobucket.com upload them there and copy the links here


----------



## jzilla

Or you could use.. Imageshack.us, Tinypic.com, etc. There's a million places you could use.


----------



## shakur n4l

Mooooooooooar!


----------



## jamaica0535

just look at the archived ones as you dont seem to be on here that much i assume you may not have looked through them...


----------



## netcrusher

[/IMG]
Look at my eyes there ! - with brazilian at Armin, Brisbane


----------



## brumsta

This is me straight edge, I havn't got one off me rolling ... but bigger then whats on display.


----------



## leigh12

last xmas night 

im on the right 

about 15 beers and one white heart 

couldnt even open my fukn eyes 
theres a better one , tryin to find


----------



## Zzyzx

brumsta said:


> This is me straight edge, I havn't got one off me rolling ... but bigger then whats on display.



What does your hat say?


----------



## roll_on




----------



## lostsoul.On.E

immunetogravity- i love seeing those type of girls like you that go all out at raves. all those colors and crazy fuzzy stuff is awesome to look at when rolling!


----------



## immunetogravity

Zzyzx said:


> ^^ Nice  :D



Thanks! 



trancetasy said:


> this is why i love raves... horny hawt girls on e



That's one of my favorite parts too. 



GurnEr JoshE said:


> wow....very hawt:D



Thank you! 



lostsoul.On.E said:


> immunetogravity- i love seeing those type of girls like you that go all out at raves. all those colors and crazy fuzzy stuff is awesome to look at when rolling!



I love dressing up for raves. You saying that you love seeing it makes me feel better about doing it. One of the reasons I dress up is because I like the compliments (the other reasons being it gets me into the spirit of the rave and the outfits are wicked comfy and it's just fun). Normally, I don't try and fish for compliments, but when I'm rolling and anyone says anything nice about me I'm just like "OMGGGGGG THANK YOU. YOU'RE SO SWEET :D  :D !!" It's a rush for me. Hahah.


----------



## DirtySouthRollah

^^Green Playboys..
This is me and my best friend J.
us trynna do stupid faces.
oops i forgot drea on the left.







^^I wanna say either Orange A's or Aliens i cant remember..
This is my and my other best friend D.
oh yea i got my braces off that week too..


----------



## RedLeader

*netcrusher* - I know exactly where you are/were!

*immunetogravity* - Attractiveness level - 10.  Fear level that you're happy hardcore fans - 9.  

*DirtySouthRollah* - You've got quite a characteristic E-face


----------



## DirtySouthRollah

whoahhhh found another one
in space with some bomb aliens for sure in this one.
Me and D.
(fuckin lookin roughh hahaha)


----------



## JoshE

haha your mate "D" looks gone haha


----------



## Kanga

DirtySouthRollah said:


> whoahhhh found another one
> in space with some bomb aliens for sure in this one.
> Me and D.
> (fuckin lookin roughh hahaha)



Someone get that kid on the left something to fucking drink.


----------



## JoshE

Immunetogravity and her friend look amazing


----------



## immunetogravity

Redleader said:


> *netcrusher* - I know exactly where you are/were!
> 
> *immunetogravity* - Attractiveness level - 10.  Fear level that you're happy hardcore fans - 9.
> 
> *DirtySouthRollah* - You've got quite a characteristic E-face



Not a happy hardcore fan at all. House, trance, & dubstep =


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

I am also offended at the outrageous display of the female form :D

Look like fun chickas


----------



## skeettls

I've seen them get bigger


----------



## d4rksun

immunetogravity said:


> Last night before Skylab!!!  (I'm the one with the turquoise hair.)
> 
> 
> Nice Pics,
> 
> Now that I look at em, not to sound all creepy stalker like I recall seeing you guys at other parties around Dtown.
> 
> 
> BTW how was Skylab?  I diddent get to make it as work had a weekend project that kicked my ass.  8(


----------



## immunetogravity

d4rksun said:


> immunetogravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night before Skylab!!!  (I'm the one with the turquoise hair.)
> 
> 
> Nice Pics,
> 
> Now that I look at em, not to sound all creepy stalker like I recall seeing you guys at other parties around Dtown.
> 
> 
> BTW how was Skylab?  I diddent get to make it as work had a weekend project that kicked my ass.  8(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. That's pretty random. Skylab was sick. Attendance was down compared to last year, but regardless it was still a good party. Matt Darey tore it up, and Rabbit in the Moon put on an amazing performance. You should look up pictures from the night. Their act was so obscure and trippy.
Click to expand...


----------



## d4rksun

Rabbit in the Moon is good stuff,  I remember seeing them at a party in CSprings back in 99.  Very trippy weird stuff, but good none the less.  I'm sure Darey was good stuff, him and ATB (till he cancled) were who I was interested in seeing.   BT is good stuff as well, but I saw him last summer so it wasent an holy shit I gotta go.  I think the next thing i'm actually going to make it to is Armin @ Beta mid October.  Glad skylab was good!

p.s.  I remember going to Skylab 1   Man that makes me feel old.


----------



## RainbowPanda

This is thee first time I rolled, I was hella fucked up.


(I am the boy)


*NSFW*:


----------



## waterfreak

real time


----------



## phatass

combining MDMA and mephedrone and graffin trains... alone 

p.s. imunetogravity you are BOMB SEXY!!!


----------



## blue_locus

Skylab was indeed a shit show of the best kind, although I was more into the music at EDC here. Infected mushroom, ftw!

Look for me in my rasta zion lion costume at the halloween massive!


----------



## Mitchx91

Greeting Bluelight! I'll make my first post here a good one.

Guess who is ME?! hahaha.

Obviously I took quite a bit more than my friends did. 







Eye Shot...Hah.


----------



## MazDan

Hi all you Plurry peeps out there.

In an attempt to maintain the Plur I have removed a number of posts all referring to a single plurred out poster.

Its instances like that that provide a great opportunity for all of us to practice using the report button.

Its that wee grey one down the bottom left of every single post.

Thanks all.

Now i would like to return you all to the plurriness.,

Oh and by the way.

How hot were those lovely ladies on da previous page.

OMG.


----------



## alxrr7

whats wrong with happy hardcore?


----------



## Somewhat-damaged

immunetogravity said:


> Last night before Skylab!!!  (I'm the one with the turquoise hair.)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Wow, wow, wow, wow! 

Come rave with me in Australia


----------



## netcrusher

*ok THe first TIME I ever tOOk MDMA !*







This is the very first time I took MDMA in Melbourne city! WOW I will never forget that feeling... you can tell I am like ... " WHAT IS THIS, but I loveeeeee it - whoooo" ps it was the Australian Open hence the odd tennis uniform wtf hahah


----------



## Tordek




----------



## roll_on

^holy shit! hahahaha


----------



## DirtySouthRollah

Tordek said:


>



hahah ohhh goddamn tordek you look like you had a blast that night.


----------



## Care

Tordek said:


>



ROFL we have a winner.

I love coming across someone like that at a rave every now and then. You catch their eye for a split second and you can tell they are in another world.


----------



## JoshE

Tordek said:


>



Shrek anybody?


----------



## SignifyZ

rolling hard


----------



## System

:D


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> PLIZZUR FERSHIZZER MAHTWIZZERZ!





2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> THTS RIGHT I'M LISTENING TO ENYA MAFUCKASSZ



moor 2 cum 2morrow mah frienzzz gnite plurerzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## immunetogravity

If I had a close up of these, you would definitely see saucer pupils.  :D


*NSFW*:


----------



## DirtySouthRollah

5 and a half orange eckos


----------



## soma-tose

alone but still havin fun. in fact, when this was taken i had been on the last leg of a 3 day tweak, and about 10 mins before i took the pic i had railed a Red Ferrari.


----------



## leigh12

satday night - 200mg mdma 

wasnt a bad night


----------



## Vee_Is_Rollin

Trippin to the fullest (trying to act like I wasnt haha, house party


 

 

Me and my best friend josh, both rolling  face off Green Pieces
rolling so hard a fight broke out like 3 feet from us..and what do we do?
We smiled at each other kept dancing haha


----------



## randombeans

GurnEr JoshE said:


> wow....very hawt:D



ahhh i fuckin love raver girls!


----------



## cheah

last time my gf and & I rolled, we went on the beach during low tide and went up to the water.  all the sand near there during low tide is like sludge and we would sink up to our ankles but it felt soo good haha.  try it sometime! here's a pic of our sludge covered feet


----------



## System

^^^ nasty


----------



## Dying2live

haha got a new one. check out my friends eyes on the right


----------



## Vivid

immunetogravity said:


> If I had a close up of these, you would definitely see saucer pupils.  :D
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


----------



## Endymion00

lol all these perverts on here...


----------



## cutlery69

I really don't see anything perverted.


----------



## Vivid

Endymion00 said:


> lol all these perverts on here...



what's perverted about finding women attractive.


----------



## mungazz

sexy raver chicks


----------



## mango salsa

There's nothing wrong with a little eye candy when you're rolling.  Nothing wrong at all.


----------



## ThCatBob

after a night of 2C-E and mephedrone ^.^


----------



## Xevro

me want 2c-x, shoot some this way!


----------



## Newbierock

This is an old one, about a year and half ago. If I remember correctly this was after 4 omegas (the last good pill I seen )


I'm the guy next to the girl


----------



## hungry_ghost

Four green guns. I remember that i saw the freezer and it looked like it would be fun if i went in.


----------



## JoshE

I'm on the left  Hi All!


----------



## gelleng

hehe oh mannnnn here it goes!!
Me and my bff, I'm the one on the right early 2008




Me and my friend Kyle after a long very high night (my eyes and HUGE)




This is what my friends call my "e face" I make it all the time when I'm trashed but not when I'm sober. I hate it, they all think it's great lol.




We were all TRASHED! NYE 2009 (I'm on the far right)




This is possibly the GREATEST x picture ever taken, ever. (I'm in the middle with the weirdest look on my face) Just last tuesday.




Those were the best caps I have ever had, also last tuesday.


----------



## мDма




----------



## 34dancemore

best thread, u all look sick haha.


----------



## TomatoPaste

Way back when pills in the UK were decent. And after chewing through the best part of 10.

Good times


----------



## solokatz

White T in the middle. Was a fun ass night, my first time rollin.


----------



## Rosanero89

From my first time with E on friday. As my friend said

"now dats a happy feller right there"


----------



## MR. Feel Good

3 orange lightning bolts


----------



## K_Two

On my birthday at my brother's apartment in SD. If you zoom in all you get is pupil!

Off some amazing red scorpions.


----------



## sublimer45er

Me and the DefQon.1 festival in Sydney, Australia last month. Was a fuken awesome night!

I was on 5 White Diamonds and 3mills of GHB.


----------



## gelleng

I am a fan of the soother


----------



## theysayrollingsfun

I don't have any pics to throw up at the moment, but will certainly make an effort next time I decide to roll.




This isn't me, this is one of my best mates, just thought i'd share. (Looking at these always cracks me up!)




All taken on the same night, he was on 3 brown euros.




One in the blonde hair is one of his triplet brothers, he was on 2 brown euros also.




This one always makes me crack up, the expression on his face is priceless!


----------



## sublimer45er

> he was on 3 brown euros.



Arrrh those Brown Euros are excellent!, pill of the year I reackon. The most smackiest pill I have had of the year. And good to see another batch of them going around now. Apparently there are 'darker' one out now lol. Cant wait to get my hands on some again.


----------



## Rizzen

immunetogravity said:


> If I had a close up of these, you would definitely see saucer pupils.  :D
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Damn it, that is it.  I am packin my shit and movin to Colorado...

My state blows .


----------



## K_Two

1 or 2 rolls into what turned out to be an amazing night at Nocturnal. One of my best friends on the right. The hello kitty ears were awesome!


----------



## Rolling.on

Second time ever on my birthday


----------



## rollingrainbow

in the one with the red hair on the right.


----------



## lyrrad85z

aprox. 750mg-dextromethorphan+150mg-5HTP+550mg-buproprion, taken with a 1.3mp LG "shine"
dialation of the pupils are among the most sexy things i can think of...


----------



## Sustanon

Somewhat-damaged said:


> Wow, wow, wow, wow!
> 
> Come rave with me in Australia



Hahahaha fukn oath lol


----------



## Trikla

First time rollin' on my way down just before bed - a red 7X and a white suzuki






first festival, on my way up to mstrkrft - 2 dark brown euros at this point (and had already managed to lose my shirt exposing my scrawny white torso = not a good look, i know)




(photos now in the festival guide and hosted on 3 websites haha)


----------



## shikidala

Trikla said:


> first festival, on my way up to mstrkrft - 2 dark brown euros at this point (and had already managed to lose my shirt exposing my scrawny white torso = not a good look, i know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photos now in the festival guide and hosted on 3 websites haha)



HAHA this photo really cracked me up  fucking awesome!


----------



## ShAYZoN

I have only rolled once lol here i issss


----------



## DirtySouthRollah

mmm first time


----------



## ShAYZoN

DirtySouthRollah said:


> mmm first time



Had to much FUN   Wont be rolling for couple months though... I rolled SOOO hard harder then my first time took two yellow dolphins i was chattering so bad and my friend sat me down and i gave my self a light SHOW soo Epic i sounded like i was orgasming in the video HAHAH!


----------



## Rizzen

candei flippin - taken - 20 minu ago 







-rizzen


----------



## francesca19

Holy crap!!!! You guys are all so sick this is hillarious. I just love how looking through you all look like such druggies (in the nicest way possible) you guys are all mad so many bright colours and crazy stuff going on. I have a few photos of me rolling off my face with no soul, mostly the getanightlife photos in brissy, GO MONO!

ANY brissy people around?

Here are my photos 





My and my best mate, he is always keen to roll with me and take care of me this is at mono, I have no soul lol.








Mono







Steve aoki on the 15th of this month it was a LOOSE NIGHT. I can't believe I dont even look that fucked I dont even remember getting my photo taken lol.







Steve Aoki!!!!!








yep alll rolling lol, chick with the big grin is my bestie and that night was her first time Only last saturday 






DUCKED






STEVE AOKI POST SESS!!!


Keep the photos coming guys I'm loving them!!!


----------



## RedLeader

^ Pretty sure I've seen that dude in the first few photos while out in Brisbane!


----------



## francesca19

RedLeader said:


> ^ Pretty sure I've seen that dude in the first few photos while out in Brisbane!



It wouldnt surprise me we are out about three times a week, but mostly just at mono so if u dont go to mono probably not him. I think he reads this forum too ahaha he would probably be like "What the why is francesca putting my photos up, owell" lol


----------



## xpander14




----------



## mango salsa

^ wild...


----------



## missybbycakez

This are probably thee best pictures ever!
I love them!
once my friend sends me the picture of her and I, i'll fersure fersure post em'.
Ah!
U guys gave me a good laugh


----------



## jam uh weezy

lol xpander that first one is awesome.


----------



## xpander14

lmao.. first time on a molly


----------



## Rizzen

nice pix!!! roflmao


----------



## FiveBucksFool

With the woman:





Rolling balls off of a single legendary Blue Fleur:





After taking that picture of myself and realizing how shut my eyes were, I tried to open my eyes as wide as possible for the next pic. What resulted was the following:





Pics of said Blue Fleurs...if you don't know, then you don't know...but if you know...YOU FUCKING KNOW!









A full five hours after eating 250mg of European molly back in the day...still rolling balls:





And finally, not me - but a pic of a buddy of mine:


----------



## footscrazy

francesca19 said:


> DUCKED



You're so pretty! Very rock chick cool.

This was at Winter Sound System I think:





Man I definitely was a catastrophe that night!


----------



## ShAYZoN

Rolling tonight off fuckin 2 blue ALIENS THESE SHITS ARE FUCKING DANK! NIGGA!! ILL POST PICS!


----------



## mdmatt

rolling tonight off 3 dark brown euro's.. and no everybody they aren't the best pills this year, they are indeed MDEA not MDMA.. but most of you wouldn't know the difference.


Where's the love?


----------



## matt2012

So...first you insult our intelegence by suggesting that we can't tell the difference between MDMA and MDEA and then you want some love.

You Fail


----------



## mdmatt

I don't want 'your' love..

i asked that as an expression of

'Where is the MDMA?'

kid


----------



## francesca19

If your such an experienced pill user you should know two batches are never the same. Lol... unless you got them from the exact same source.

I have been chewing mighty mouses for the past two months all of them are good I usually drop two and I'm fine. I dropped two at AOKI and was dinging till twelve the next day, I was so ducked I couldn't move I was in pure ecstacy against the wall of the club.

That's never happened to me before lol.

Same pills, different batch.


----------



## DXMkid420




----------



## DXMkid420

that was before the party, rollin ballzz hahaha


----------



## ShAYZoN

Third time rolling  off BLUE ALIENS SICK bombs... Hardest i've rolled haha i couldn't even stand and obviously idk how to make any facial expressions haha... >.< Honestly thought i was smiling in all the pictures but ya didn't really work out haha.. Oh and i know i look like a chick in the picture with muh Binky not my FAULT!! 

+Start of the roll 1 hour in:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





+2 hours into the roll TOTALLY MIND FUCKED HAHA:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^
 Enjoyed every minute of that night haha


----------



## ShAYZoN

Rofl i can't believe i posted the Binky picture haha


----------



## ShAYZoN

Rofl HIGH


----------



## kandytime

me and my buddy rollin at the club. 7am. WOOT, im on the bottom left lol


----------



## GeekedOut817

^^What club were you at in dallas?


----------



## kandytime

GeekedOut817 said:


> ^^What club were you at in dallas?



my apologies if this isnt allowed to be said, but it was at club insomnia for halloween night. it was badass.


----------



## GeekedOut817

kandytime said:


> my apologies if this isnt allowed to be said, but it was at club insomnia for halloween night. it was badass.



NICE
I think Im gonna hit up Lizard Lounge or somethin IDK yet cuz Dallas is new to me


----------



## kandytime

hell yeah the lizard lounge is badass. some of the best bass in dallas. im going next weekend actually for nadastrom. they got some weird ass sounding house music but im down with it


----------



## GeekedOut817

^^Helll yea that sounds badass i might just hit it up as well 
and Nadastrom is b.a IMO


----------



## trancetasy

need more pics of horny e-tarded girls in mini skirt


----------



## Taryth

*Halloween Roll Pics!*

Feel free to add yours.

**warning* Probably not work safe.*



First I had planned on being nearly-nekid Druid, with leaves, flowers and such like.  I woke up the morning of Halloween roaring drunk, and so the plan was abdicated in favor of an easier alternative.  I became a flasher.  Of course, the robe had to go, as I was flaming...in several ways 





West Hollywood.

Being groped by the devil.





Raping Green Man on the quick!





Because I'm a nerd at heart...





Gaga action!





Tea Cups =]





Zombie love ♥ (when he found out I as rolling, he gave me a most intense headrub)





Generally touching everyone. . .





O_O





Ode to dirty old trannies:





She (he!?!?!?!?) was so awesome XD





Had an extensive convo with Pin Head regarding Clive Barker (favorite author)





I demand hugglez!!





Oh mah gawd, eeet's Edward!





Silver...Surfer[?]





His costume was so fun to roll around in XD





The Angels ♥





Oh my, sir!  Oh my.





Gabby is faithfully holding my robe...mainly because it's fluffy and soft XD  Oh yeah, and Lilu from The Fifth Element.





Peaking in from of the Popo (yes, they're real cops).  I'm so proud.





Oh, Bear gays.





I couldn't help myself.  Once the leg was lifted...grinding had to be done.


----------



## Taryth

Few more. . .

Quote of the night:  "Shall I take out my tit, loves?  Yes, I think I shall!"





I've cornered the gay-pimp game.





He followed me around for so long XD  So I acceded to a picture.





Do you know what he is?





[/IMG]

"Cougar"





I thought this was a woman at first, so when he spoke right before the pic was snapped, I was like "Jesus, Mary and Joseph!"  And subsequently gaped.





Foxy, ya shalt not escape without due pictures!


----------



## DXMkid420

i dont even know what to say


----------



## mdmatt

erm oh my god ^


----------



## trancetasy

rofl looks like a fun night


----------



## ZarazuaT

dude, looks u had a hell of a time out there in hollywood...!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

That's fucking wild man. Seems like you had a good time. :D


----------



## PARooolller

you look liek you had so much fun that I almost wished i was gay...wait...no I don't!


----------



## gelleng

I'll just leave these here... SCREAM '09 baby!






hehe I love my fricking Kandi! So cute ^.^
The Kandi Kids are coming back!!!


----------



## rollin_stoned

the kandi kids never left.....sadly


----------



## eLW

GurnEr JoshE said:


> wow....very hawt:D



holy moly this girl is blue is ultimately sexy


----------



## graeme_89

Hey guys. first post on here after literaly months of reading! great site, lots of VERY good information, every time ive introduced someone to MDMA ive made sure theyve had a decent read on here first!

Now on to the important part of this post  pictures.

Only got the one for now, will have more when my friend finaly decides to load the pictures from her camera on to the laptop!

This was taken the morning after. My pupils tend to stay big for the best part of 24 hours. they shrink a bit then go right up, its really strange. but i happen to like the look of big pupils so its alll good for me




(click to make big )


Went though to one of my best mates on halloween, took roughly 300mg of positive tested MDMA in powder form bombed. Was absolutely beautiful. We were at a few flat partys over the course of the night, just dancing away then when we went back to his flat along with his girlfriend, we just sat looking at pictures on each others laptops listening to some filthy dubstep. 

Such a wonderful night


----------



## xriest

*video from Halloween*

4th time dropping, 1st time at a real rave.
Had the BEST time of my life, danced my ass off. Met a lot of really chill/cool randoms. Everybody was so happy and friendly 

Can't wait for the next rave 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkpD3x47NuQ&feature=player_embedded



Showtek was AMAZING


----------



## LuGoJ

why is everyone just standing there looking at the dj?


----------



## Zzyzx

Merging with the Pics thread


----------



## trancetasy

xriest said:


> 4th time dropping, 1st time at a real rave.
> Had the BEST time of my life, danced my ass off. Met a lot of really chill/cool randoms. Everybody was so happy and friendly
> 
> Can't wait for the next rave
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkpD3x47NuQ&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> Showtek was AMAZING



wow damn i wish i went there but i'm not paying $100 for a kiddy rave


----------



## clebrowns07

immunetogravity said:


> Last night before Skylab!!!  (I'm the one with the turquoise hair.)
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




I think I'd enjoy sex with you very much.


----------



## clebrowns07

Taryth said:


> Few more. . .
> 
> Quote of the night:  "Shall I take out my tit, loves?  Yes, I think I shall!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've cornered the gay-pimp game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He followed me around for so long XD  So I acceded to a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what he is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> "Cougar"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was a woman at first, so when he spoke right before the pic was snapped, I was like "Jesus, Mary and Joseph!"  And subsequently gaped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxy, ya shalt not escape without due pictures!




Get any pussy that night?


----------



## bloodypiper

Me on left at a rave absolutely munched


----------



## CBRworm

Man, these bring back some memories.  Been about 9 years since my last pill.


----------



## RollerBlazed

ROFL @ guy dressed as Beaker. Seriously, LOL.


----------



## LightHouse




----------



## Trikla

^^ fucking styleeeerrrr


----------



## solareclipse6




----------



## Pinkpuff

solareclipse6 said:


>



Aw this is so cute :] love it


----------



## matt2012

CBRworm said:


> Man, these bring back some memories.  Been about 9 years since my last pill.



HOOORAAAYYY!!!!

Someone that knows my pain!!!!



gelleng said:


> I'll just leave these here... SCREAM '09 baby!



I have half a mind to move to Canada, find you, and live happily ever after!!


----------



## gelleng

Awe hehe


----------



## Dragynfyr




----------



## dontstopthemusic

my girl at the time


----------



## gelleng

Yay for 10 caps!!!!! HAHAHA! Tiesto!!!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Nice pics guys! Keep em coming! I wish I could contribute, but I won't be rolling at least for another 6 months or so.


----------



## shamwow

Bad quality. But I haven't posted anything in a while :D

And it was taken on Halloween '09


----------



## asxasxz

I took 2 mescaline xtc capsules red/white  pills it was sick as fuck I was deff tripin way harder then I was rolling though trip lasted forever and the rolls wore off first one is me at a rave and 2 is me after I got home at like 4 or 5 in the morning


----------



## kzorro

I haven't rolled in a while, but here is one from my first time rolling





Here's one from my prom afterparty. Took a couple pills and drank too much


----------



## gamer4lif

Halloween 09... Bassnectar...denver... fuckin amazing..
Although I hope I never see my pupils THAT big again.


----------



## iNOVA

This thread is hilarious...Some of you look pretty fucked up.


----------



## Romie1092

here are some old pics of me and during my heavy mdma abuse days, back to back every friday/saturday night for afew months, dumbest thing i ever did but atleast i learnt the hardway and have learned not to abuse the drug.






I had 4 pills left, this was the day I was gonna fix my life up and stop abusing drugs. Since I was gonna stopping after this night, I decided to 4 dump at home, as soon as I started coming up, hit the taxi up and got on the train, peaking on the train was strange experience, by the time i got to a club, the peak was over lol





Future music festival





lol this oen brings back memories, q dance afew years ago when showtek came to aus. Double droped, redosed with another double, was munted to fuck then I tried to give my pills away to my mate and he said just dump em, ended up redosing with a 4 drop, as soon as it hit me, I was in first aid for 2 hours with a crazy anxiety attack. If I wasnt effed off my head, I wouldnt of done it but it was a good idea at the time, so I thought. Honestly thought I was going to die, was so fucking tense I would of crushed a glass in ym hands if I was holding onto it. had problems breathing because of my muscles being so tense. some how the paramedic told me it was going to be fine, i will live, im just suffering from pill thobia and extreme anxiety as ive never dumped more then 4 pills at the time.





gotta love meth bombs





my bday





my bday again





defqon sydney, one of the best days of my life

cant hide my drug use for shit with my pupils, they get massive ahahhahaah

thank fuck these days are now over. as much as I loved them, the extreme mind fuck that it left me with, isnt pretty. so if you abuse mdma or any other drug, please dont, its gonna mess with your head


----------



## RedLeader

DUDE ROMIE!  Great to put a face to a name.  I know exactly how you feel, as you know I've always empathized with your situation.  Glad to see you can post those pics from "the days" and not feel too awkward about it.  Again, great to put a face to a name.  Good on you for postin 'em


----------



## MasterSplinter

*NSFW*: 










Me rollin balwz on 3 Red Glocks, 1 Orange Buddah then 2 Purple Transformer Pokeballs at massive. Fucking awesesome night. We have the best raves in out here.


----------



## Romie1092

RedLeader said:


> DUDE ROMIE!  Great to put a face to a name.  I know exactly how you feel, as you know I've always empathized with your situation.  Glad to see you can post those pics from "the days" and not feel too awkward about it.  Again, great to put a face to a name.  Good on you for postin 'em



thanks, dunno if it was the best idea but fuck it (just prays no one from work is a Bler). I got many more where those came from lol, never got any mad pics of crazy gurn action though.

and ladies, if you find me sexy, im single


----------



## trancetasy

MasterSplinter said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me rollin balwz on 3 Red Glocks, 1 Orange Buddah then 2 Purple Transformer Pokeballs at massive. Fucking awesesome night. We have the best raves in out here.



rofl doesn't look a great rave


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MasterSplinter said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me rollin balwz on 3 Red Glocks, 1 Orange Buddah then 2 Purple Transformer Pokeballs at massive. Fucking awesesome night. We have the best raves in out here.



I like how the guy in left side of the background is getting some smokes or something. I don't know why lol.

Keep the pictures coming! It's awesome seeing everyone so happy and having a great time!


----------



## kandytime

lmao, me looking confused at a club, this is right as i was peaking from 1 1/2 green armanis. damn those bitches are strong. idk what i was doing but everyone was rollin and it was a sweet night


----------



## gelleng

This is me @ The Geniuskills show! Sickest electro ever  I was on 4 gel caps and a hit of acid and accidentally a line of coke.


----------



## Safrolette

I love this thread, so many beautiful, smiley faces! It's great that several members have the courage to post their pictures. I wonder if maybe it would be better to limit the access to a thread like this to Bluelighters only? Mind, I wouldn't be able to see it as I'm still an humble Greenlighter xx


----------



## missybbycakez

*I don't get..*

Why people get so ugly when their rolling.
I'm hideous when i'm rolling, I hate it..
But you think everyone's SOO hot.
Its hilarious..
I wanna see other people rolling, post ur pics, I'll post mine[:



-♥-​


----------



## gelleng

I fucking think I look cute as hell when I'm rolling balls  Even tho deep down I know I look awful lol. There is a bunch of pics of everyone rolling found here: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=457561


----------



## missybbycakez

Yeah[:
I've posted in that thread, I wanna see everyone tho, ya know?
Not just pupils.

haha


----------



## eLW

As soon as my next roll is coming i post my pics :D its funny how some people look :D Go on post your pics


----------



## missybbycakez

I'm looking for my camera cord now[:
I'm posting up some from two nights ago, i didn't look too too bad shockingly!
Weirdest roll of my life
Fun times though[:


----------



## eLW

niiice; knowing that somebody is or was rolling brings smile on my face :D


----------



## missybbycakez

Alright, I don't know how to post a picture!
haha


----------



## MrMan737

I feel so hot when I'm rolling. lol.


----------



## missybbycakez

This is two nights ago, amazing roll.
One of my favorites, i was on an orange dub, she's on half a red picses[:


----------



## eLW

i cant see the picture


----------



## missybbycakez

Mk, i don't think I posted it right, any help[:


----------



## gelleng

mrman737 said:


> i feel so hot when i'm rolling. Lol.



+1!!


----------



## eLW

Go to http://imageshack.us/

Then put browse - upload you picture and there will be "*Thumbnail for forums*" then u copy all that link and paste here


----------



## graeme_89

Broke my own self imposed 1month rule this weekend as a really good mate of mine was in town and wanted to get messy. Not touching again till New Years so i should be ok. Im just posting pictures of me, my mate knows about the site so if he wants his up he can post them himself 









I look like crap but im feeling gooooood 

(click photo's for full size btw)


----------



## gelleng

Sometimes I can pull off rolling gracefully and still be cute as a button...




Sometimes I connot....




Yikes^^


----------



## graeme_89

i always find if i try to hide the fact im on something i ALWAYS look like i'm on it, but if i just go with the flow its not so bad.


----------



## missybbycakez

Okay, i tried this again.
haha


----------



## missybbycakez

Like i said, i'm on an orange dub.
she's on half a red picses, later that night half an orange dub


----------



## missybbycakez

Let me post another one here in a second, its WAYYY worse


----------



## graeme_89

you dont look that messed up atall! very nice


----------



## missybbycakez

Aww, thanks graeme_8921

Thats like right before i peaked, let me post this one..
I gave my friend Sammy nightmares cause of my eyes, you'll see why my rave nickname is wiggliez


----------



## graeme_89

come on, lets see you peaking  

i love getting the eye wiggles, its great fun!


----------



## missybbycakez

The most SCARY picture of my life!
I hate it!
But hey, whatever!
I had a blast that night, i was on ONE pink mac, lovely pills.

Passion;; "Look normal, i want to take a picture of you."
Me;; "I AM looking normal fool!"
Passion;; "Look in the mirror, you do NOT look normal"
I looked in the mirror
Me;; "Okay, here.."
Passion;; "You look the same fool!"
Me;; "I'm trying! I can't sorry Passion..."


----------



## graeme_89

Yes, you look fuuuuuuucked  I bet you felt amazing at that point tho!! Hogmanay cant come soon enough :D


----------



## poopstation

my wife and i have an entire photo album circa 2002 of roll-related pics.  there is not a single one i would put up online lol

these days when i roll i wear a cap, the bill makes it harder to tell what's going on with the eyes.  it's the eyes and jaw that give you away when rolling for sure.

if you don't roll too hard though you just look hella relaxed without the "roll eyes" and no i don't mean dilation, you guys know what i mean.  but yeah when you're rollin balls there's not much you can do about it you're gonna looked f'ed haha.  but it's worth it, right? 

we used to have a friend who we called "the poster child for rolling", she could take 1 pill and looked completely fucked everytime.  the type of person you looked at and say "holy shit i want what she had!" haha


----------



## graeme_89

God yes its worth it! It shouldnt even be a problem if you do it where your comfortable and where people dont mind. Even at the local clubs someone will just look and smile at you cause when you know someones on it, you KNOW there on it and feeling good, someone that doesnt know the feeling will just think your a tad odd.


----------



## missybbycakez

poopstation said:


> my wife and i have an entire photo album circa 2002 of roll-related pics.  there is not a single one i would put up online lol
> 
> these days when i roll i wear a cap, the bill makes it harder to tell what's going on with the eyes.  it's the eyes and jaw that give you away when rolling for sure.
> 
> if you don't roll too hard though you just look hella relaxed without the "roll eyes" and no i don't mean dilation, you guys know what i mean.  but yeah when you're rollin balls there's not much you can do about it you're gonna looked f'ed haha.  but it's worth it, right?
> 
> we used to have a friend who we called "the poster child for rolling", she could take 1 pill and looked completely fucked everytime.  the type of person you looked at and say "holy shit i want what she had!" haha




Thats *EXACTLY* how i am, i usually do two just to get me really fucked up.
But i do not drop at the same time.. Just one, then on the come down, i take the other. And i'm so good[: I try to wear glasses, but the place were the raves usually are don't allow us to bring SHIT in! ):


----------



## SubliminalRaver

missybbycakez said:


>



That's called "Rolling Balls"

I love that feeling!!!%)


----------



## missybbycakez

SubliminalRaver said:


> That's called "Rolling Balls"
> 
> I love that feeling!!!%)




I love it as well!
not when i scare the sober people at the rave though! 
I went up to my friend D
Me;; "OMG! hey girlie! whats up babe? are u rolling? what're u on?"
D;; "HEY! I'm on a blue transformer! you?"
Me;; "um.. uhh... ehh.. uhh... ummmm..... uhhhhh..."
I did that fer about 3 minutes than walked away and went to throw up for my very first time rolling, it was weird. but i felt AMAZING! I love when i'm rolling that hard..  haha


----------



## missybbycakez

go read previous comments, someone's telling me how to do it


----------



## SubliminalRaver

Not me, just helpin out socalthizzn







hey when you post pics right click on them and copy the properties make sure it ends in .jpg


----------



## missybbycakez

More to come for me next week, than a REALLY long break.
Gunna roll with my friend, it'll be his second time. 
But his first all over again since he hasn't done it for like 7 months[[:


----------



## Radone

mmm sweaty and dirtay %)

LoL great pics missbbycakez can def see why your Wiggliez!


----------



## MasterSplinter

Radone said:


> mmm sweaty and dirtay %)
> 
> LoL great pics missbbycakez can def see why your Wiggliez!



ROLF now thats the fucked up kinda fucked up I am talkin about. These make me feel better


----------



## missybbycakez

hahaha, gibbles[[[[: 
hahahaa. i usually dont get sweaty, i strip way before that point.
Lmfao.


----------



## Radone

missybbycakez said:


> hahaha, gibbles[[[[:
> hahahaa. i usually dont get sweaty, i strip way before that point.
> .



Words of wisdom that I will take to the next rave!!! Lol


----------



## missybbycakez

Lol.
I always wear a shirt i don't give a fuck about, and if i get too hot, i take it off.
And i'm fine!
hahaha.
Actually, the last few rolls i've had, i have been completely clothed, i'm proud of myself!
Lol


----------



## etard7007

I love how people on ecstasy look completely wasted and unhappy...

while people on acid have the biggest grins on their faces.


----------



## missybbycakez

I just wanted to put this one up,
I'm not rolling. I'm drunk. I'm always hugging this bitch in EVER picture we take!
that would be hustler.||.passion[:
i love this picture


----------



## .:*DIALATE*:.

hahah. good times =]


----------



## iNOVA

Cute


----------



## missybbycakez

.:*DIALATE*:. said:


> hahah. good times =]










That would be my bestiee! Marcus is a fucking player!
If u see those pictures, i look rly fucked up.
That was HER first time rolling.
Half a yellow tipped molly[:
aww. good times


----------



## jam uh weezy

Missy how old are you?

No pics of me rolling .....but I think it's just the lack of inhibition. Usually people try to look all fresh and at their best in pictures. Maybe when you're rolling you just don't give a fuck and it's more natural. or even when you're posing you just don't realize your not doing it right and making funny ass faces.


----------



## missybbycakez

I'm 17..
hahaha
Yeah, I try n look normal, never really works..


----------



## .:*DIALATE*:.

hAHAHh, I know I always look like a freak.
Except for the other night


----------



## Radone

.:*DIALATE*:. said:


> hAHAHh, I know I always look like a freak.
> Except for that one night when I was rolling with my parentss.
> Haha.
> Thats so wierdd,
> Rolling with 35-40year olds.?
> Fuckk it was a good time anywayss.!!
> xD



Super freaky >.< 

How was rolling with ur parents!?! Lol


----------



## .:*DIALATE*:.

Radone said:


> Super freaky >.<
> Lol



It was really fucking funn actually.

Hahah.
We played rockband.
And it was actually really cool.!
I love to sing while rolling.
Hahah.
^.^


----------



## Radone

missybbycakez said:


> And my science fair project.
> a



hehe what is it!?!


----------



## .:*DIALATE*:.

Hahah, It was the funnest most awkwardest nite everr,


----------



## Radone

.:*DIALATE*:. said:


> My parents are G.!:D



FO realz.  That would be tight, I'd love to roll with my parents...to bad their old and pretty heavy Christians so there all anti drugs =(


----------



## SubliminalRaver

My dad would roll w/ me in a heart beat but I don't want to go down that path. He still talks about smoking weed back in his day every chance he gets.


----------



## jam uh weezy

gelleng said:


> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs042.snc3/12939_202641536404_705416404_4641746_615766_n.jpg[/IMG
> 
> This is me @ The Geniuskills show! Sickest electro ever <3 I was on 4 gel caps and a hit of acid and [B]accidentally a line of coke[/B].[/QUOTE]
> 
> hahaha what the hell? how do you accidentally do a line of coke? cute picture btw!


----------



## missybbycakez

Radone said:


> hehe what is it!?!



Me and my friend Passion are getting rose petals, putting like moisturizers and seeing what rose petal stays intact better.
But she did it in like 3rd grade so she says to EXPAND. 
Why did that specific moisturizer work better?
And what do all the moisturizers have in common?

Genius idea.. haha


----------



## .:*DIALATE*:.

Radone said:


> Super freaky >.<
> Lol



It was really fucking funn actually.

Hahah.
We played rockband.
And it was actually really cool.!
I love to sing while rolling.
Hahah.
^.^


----------



## .:*DIALATE*:.

Radone said:


> FO realz.  That would be tight, I'd love to roll with my parents...to bad their old and pretty heavy Christians so there all anti drugs =(



Hahaha.
We're JEWS.!
lmao.


----------



## accnamex

missybbycakez said:


> The most SCARY picture of my life!
> I hate it!
> But hey, whatever!
> I had a blast that night, i was on ONE pink mac, lovely pills.
> 
> Passion;; "Look normal, i want to take a picture of you."
> Me;; "I AM looking normal fool!"
> Passion;; "Look in the mirror, you do NOT look normal"
> I looked in the mirror
> Me;; "Okay, here.."
> Passion;; "You look the same fool!"
> Me;; "I'm trying! I can't sorry Passion..."



Lol the eye roll nice


----------



## missybbycakez

accnamex said:


> Lol the eye roll nice


I

'm almost positive my eyes turn you on..
hahaha, thats such an embarrassing picture of me, you guys better love me for posting it[:


----------



## jam uh weezy

My parents were always understanding with me smoking weed, and drinking booze, as long as I didn't rub it in their faces. But to be honest, I find it a little upsetting that your parents were okay about rolling with a bunch of 17 year olds. 


That could even be some information you might not want to disclose on the internet. Law enforcement does browse this site, and while the chances of an officer in your area is actually reading this, you _are_ placing your parents' legal well-being in jeopardy by divulging that info...


----------



## jd0t

Jam, I was getting ready to ask that same exact question. I don't know how you could accidentally sniff a line.


----------



## brokenspike

This is my wife (the one in the orange with the cheewed up face) and I at calle ocho. Everyone seemed really nice for once in miami8)


----------



## gelleng

I thought it was a line of MDMA, they were cutting coke, MDMA, and K all on the same plate.... hahaha, they were all white and I was really fucked up...


----------



## brokenspike

True but i dont think they can REALLy do anything about it. There's no address and no way to locate them. Right?


----------



## iNOVA

gelleng said:


> I thought it was a line of MDMA, they were cutting coke, MDMA, and K all on the same plate.... hahaha, they were all white and I was really fucked up...



That sucks...too many drugs will fuck you up


----------



## MazDan

We already have a rolling pics thread so im merging this with it.


----------



## Vaej

this was a suprize photo, everyone was saying i looked really off my head so i pulled a face and got caught on camera, i was all over the place. thought id post this for lulz.


----------



## iNOVA

Vaej said:


> this was a suprize photo, everyone was saying i looked really off my head so i pulled a face and got caught on camera, i was all over the place. thought id post this for lulz.



Uncanny !


----------



## MasterSplinter

jam uh weezy said:


> My parents were always understanding with me smoking weed, and drinking booze, as long as I didn't rub it in their faces. But to be honest, I find it a little upsetting that your parents were okay about rolling with a bunch of 17 year olds.


+


.:*DIALATE*:. said:


> hahah. good times =]





Those girls seem awfully young to be rolling..."are you girls in Jr.High?"

they will regret it when they are older. Their brains are still developing and will not come to full fruit until they are about 24. 
at that point changes caused by damage in the early growth stages could effect them for the rest of their lives. I would never let a child attend a massive rave...for someone that young it is dangerous...plus you should be more careful on where these pics could end up...what if you leave a page open at school and a teacher find them?...pupils dilated and all

How unfortunate.


----------



## MasterSplinter

MasterSplinter said:


> Well Evan found out I shafted his girl last night. He told me he never wanted to see me again but he called me this morning and said he was sorry. Well actually he called his girls phone but she was next to me so I answered it.








That was when I fell in Love on E. He she is about to make out with me 6 pills deep and counting. Thats what I love about raves. They always got ton s of bitches even if you dont get to steal your buddies girl lol.





Me and her pulling apart some dandillions after that little bitch evan stole all our pills. rolf whatever I was rollin TUFF






3 Red Glocks, 1 Orange Buddah then 2 Purple Transformer Pokeballs at massive. .


----------



## trancetasy

wow i see potential future addicts


----------



## iNOVA

.:*DIALATE*:. said:


> hAHAHh, I know I always look like a freak.
> Except for that one night when I was rolling with my parentss.
> Haha.
> Thats so wierdd,
> Rolling with 35-40year olds.?
> Fuckk it was a good time anywayss.!!
> xD



I am interested to know what its like to roll with your parents? I can imagine the comedown being really awkward... especially for a 17yr old 

I didn't roll until I was almost 20 and my parents would never approve.


----------



## Vaej

iNOVA said:


> I didn't roll until I was almost 20 and my parents would never approve.



man my mum is so anti drug, i told her once that i had "tryed" ecstasy before and she treated it as if i was taking heroin daily, then i kinda turned around with the whole at least im honest and told you i had tryed it before, although i was actually rolling both days of the weekend every weekend at that point hahaha.


----------



## RGB

MasterSplinter said:


>



No offense intended, but this picture's kind of funny for me. It looks more like a tweaker duel than a pre-makeout situation, heh. I do approve of the pigtails, though...she looks pretty cute.  The whole situation was honestly kind of unsavory, but it's your life, etc. etc. and bygones have already been buried from what I remember you saying in the other thread.

Then again, I haven't posted any pictures of myself yet, so I have no grounds to comment.


----------



## MasterSplinter

RBG the answer is no we dont ever get tweak pills cause my dealer tests all of them I was just rollin good that night


----------



## RGB

Mmm, I didn't mean to say that you actually were tweaking, just that the photo's a little funny...I mean, your tongue is in an awkward place, for instance.  I have terrible photos of me rolling, which is why I mentioned that I didn't really have grounds to comment, heh...


----------



## MasterSplinter

Yeh I was chewin my tounge all tough that night cause I had no binky. I actually don't think I was all that fucked up and I didnt think this was the worst picture ever. You should see me on a bad night


----------



## !_MDMA_!




----------



## pf echoes

^ haha.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MasterSplinter said:


> +
> 
> Those girls seem awfully young to be rolling..."are you girls in Jr.High?"
> 
> they will regret it when they are older. Their brains are still developing and will not come to full fruit until they are about 24.
> at that point changes caused by damage in the early growth stages could effect them for the rest of their lives. I would never let a child attend a massive rave...for someone that young it is dangerous...plus you should be more careful on where these pics could end up...what if you leave a page open at school and a teacher find them?...pupils dilated and all
> 
> How unfortunate.



Dude chill out. We all know that with something like MDMA it's better to do it when you're a little older. Nevertheless, there will still be kids who will do it anyway. You're not doing anyone a favor by using such scare tactics. Do you have any conclusive evidence that MDMA use during adolescence can lead to brain damage or neurological complications later in life? On the contrary you're making yourself seem ridiculous and out of touch. That's not going to help people make the right decisions.

I also don't really buy the 'until 24' argument. Is there any particular reason you chose that age other than that it sounds 'good'? I doubt a lot of people aged 20-23 are going to agree with you. In my experience, if you approach MDMA use intelligently you can enjoy it with minimum negative effects in your day to day life. So far I haven't really read anything that would suggest that MDMA in moderation can cause neurological problems if you start using it when you are under the age of 24 (the report where they gave monkeys ridiculous amounts meth for some time and then made some BS about MDMA causing holes in your brain doesn't count). 

I first tried MDMA at a rave when I was 16. We actually got busted by cops and had to bribe them (This wasn't in the US where you can only bribe government official if you are CEO and/or really rich and pompous). We didn't even have any drugs on us, just a pipe that was used to smoke weed, but the cops wanted some $$$. I am fine now, I would say I have some issue in my life, but it's not related to my MDMA use. I didn't even try MDMA again until I was 20.  

Not saying that you are wrong, I just think your approach to this whole issue is incorrect.

Now for some pics:



 




 




 




 




 



Afterparty:


----------



## Dragynfyr

>




lol dude I love those glo-balls, I must have bought at least 10 of them


----------



## missybbycakez

MasterSplinter said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those girls seem awfully young to be rolling..."are you girls in Jr.High?"
> 
> they will regret it when they are older. Their brains are still developing and will not come to full fruit until they are about 24.
> at that point changes caused by damage in the early growth stages could effect them for the rest of their lives. I would never let a child attend a massive rave...for someone that young it is dangerous...plus you should be more careful on where these pics could end up...what if you leave a page open at school and a teacher find them?...pupils dilated and all
> 
> How unfortunate.






First of all;; her pupils are naturally like that, thats why her nickname is Dialate.. Second of all, we can't get on to a drug associated website from our school. Blocked.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

missybbycakez said:


> First of all;; her pupils are naturally like that, thats why her nickname is Dialate.. Second of all, we can't get on to a drug associated website from our school. Blocked.



Lol, that's a cool nickname; Dialate. Just a little bit sketchy, but still cool.


----------



## Pinkpuff

missybbycakez said:


> First of all;; her pupils are naturally like that, thats why her nickname is Dialate.. Second of all, we can't get on to a drug associated website from our school. Blocked.



omgg :O how old were you girls in those pictures? no hating, I'm just wondering!


----------



## brokenspike

missybbycakez said:


> First of all;; her pupils are naturally like that, thats why her nickname is Dialate.. Second of all, we can't get on to a drug associated website from our school. Blocked.



Ha! You already tried? 

I don't care how old you are. It's a learning experience. Just stay safe.


----------



## missybbycakez

I'm 16.
Their 16.
I haven't tried, i'm just some what assuming.
I mean, myspace is blocked, i'm pretty sure bluelight would be.
But I'm not sure[:

Yeah, I know we're too young, but I'll regret it later, i know.
and I know we're not fully developed, but most 16 year olds out here, do ecstasy.
I'm sure a lot of bluelight started sooner or then[:


----------



## jam uh weezy

Missy, I realize kids are going to continue to use regardless of what their elders tell them. There has been a large influx of highschool kids in my area that have started using mdma. And while I highly disapprove and their actions are out of my control, I make sure to educate them as best as possible when I have to chance. How to stay safe, especially regarding water intake, checking their pills on pillreports, spacing out their rolls, and recommending using a test kit.

As a member of bluelight, I hope you do the same for your peers. You never know, you might save someones life or prevent them from harming themselves.



anywho, back to the pictures! (which, unfortunately, i have none) =\


----------



## missybbycakez

jam uh weezy said:


> Missy, I realize kids are going to continue to use regardless of what their elders tell them. There has been a large influx of highschool kids in my area that have started using mdma. And while I highly disapprove and their actions are out of my control, I make sure to educate them as best as possible when I have to chance. How to stay safe, especially regarding water intake, checking their pills on pillreports, spacing out their rolls, and recommending using a test kit.
> 
> As a member of bluelight, I hope you do the same for your peers. You never know, you might save someones life or prevent them from harming themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> anywho, back to the pictures! (which, unfortunately, i have none) =\





The two other girls I roll with, are also apart of bluelight, Ricochet and Dialate. 
We are all extremely cautious about are pills.
Thats exactly how my 19 year old sister is, she can't stop me.
Not like she approves of it, but what can she do?
she has begged me to stop many times, and i have for awhile.

But yessss[: Pictures are fun, more to come on saturday[[:


----------



## etard7007

honestly, i know a lot of kids who started rolling at 14 even... and people who started using heroin at age 15...

its all your personal choice...

but i will say that the younger you start rolling, the more likely you are to abuse to and thus lose the "magic" MUCH faster...

I was 18 when i started and i was still too young i think... i started abusing it, and now 2 years into using it i regret doing what i did...

i wish i had understood the drug more and used it once every 2-3 months instead of 2-3 per month and id be able to use it for years and years without losing the magic.

i guarantee by 18 you're not going to enjoy the drug anymore... or at least most likely.


----------



## trancetasy

geee you girls don't look 16... max 14 i'd say 8)
well one day you'll find out the hard way


----------



## Pinkpuff

yea shit i thought you were like 14 so i got freaked out
as long as you dont abuse it i guess... 16 is so young to start, although i cant say shiit because i started when i was 16.. but i feel like thats too young idk!

ok back to picturesss.. idk lol. one of my hardest rolls! I'm not saying who I am though :] I just really wanted to post a picture


----------



## nightlight

about four hours into some incredibly potent white on white blotter





halloween 06






new years 08


----------



## dropsonde

omfg the last picture is hilarious


----------



## rayvenelayne

rollin rollin rollin we aint slept in weeks 




so, im pretty sure i always make this face when rollin lol




crazyy night, heers more
























then this picture above, just me at home rollin. the blonde hair is old pics lol
black hair newer




so this picture, i was at a rave candyflippin lol. i dont even know where that shirt came from cause i didnt go there in it. lol i barely remember takin this pic :/








me and my boyfriend trippin cid.
lol all the pics i have lol


----------



## MasterVampire

Nice boobs.


----------



## Dragynfyr

nightlight said:


> 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new years 08



lol is that distortion or super hippy-chick pits


----------



## Trikla

i have a habit of getting verrryyy handsy haha, and fuck i love the asian guy in the background with the sunnies on haha


----------



## nightlight

Dragynfyr said:


> lol is that distortion or super hippy-chick pits



The latter


----------



## jam uh weezy

is that your room rayvenelayne? if i wasn't renting my house my walls would probably look like that too.


----------



## socalthizzn

http://everything420.com/user/gallery/view/name_OCbudsmkr420/id_9965/album_0/title_the-post-noc-krakkle/


----------



## socalthizzn

hahaha rolling faces r the best faces.


----------



## etard7007

On a lot of MDMA...


----------



## SubliminalRaver

etard7007 said:


> On a lot of MDMA...



"Rollin Ballzzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## trancetasy

^^^^^^ lol @ girls from above
please wax armpit lol


----------



## SimonUK

my pupil from a few weeks ago


----------



## tripz_two

trancetasy said:


> ^^^^^^ lol @ girls from above
> please wax armpit lol



+1


----------



## sick134

kandytime said:


> me and my buddy rollin at the club. 7am. WOOT, im on the bottom left lol



god i miss dallas.


----------



## iCafe

*Your Best Party Pictures*

Me meeting deadmau5 on MDMA probably the best night I've ever had


----------



## anarchogen

You look like your almost dead in the last picture haha.


----------



## XbraineaterX

None of the people I roll with let me take pictures. I need to find more people to roll with lol


----------



## Xevro

I love joel man, COME TO NEW-BRUNSWICK MAN, LIKE PLEASE ?!
where was this?


----------



## Rogue Robot

I'm pretty sure there's a thread like this in ED, but I will let the ED mods do with this what they will.

Homeless -> ED


----------



## osi

Haha sorry for the creepiness factor. 2 E pills (yellowor white smurf heads not sure), a lick of some molly, and 1 hit of lsd. Most euphoric i've ever felt.


----------



## scubagirl200

^awesome


----------



## iCafe

anarchogen said:


> You look like your almost dead in the last picture haha.



lol I know its because I'm really white.. studio tan lol


----------



## iCafe

Xevro said:


> I love joel man, COME TO NEW-BRUNSWICK MAN, LIKE PLEASE ?!
> where was this?



It was in Niagara falls in Ontario, on Aug 5th 2 days before my B-day. It was soo sick. Here's a couple videos of that night. The first one is me in the beginning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6igcHAYTsQ&feature=PlayList&p=B5E07443764A410E&index=0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXXdAJe0S14&feature=related


----------



## Gormur

on a few different things. mainly lots of blow





cokehead.. all i remember is i couldn't feel my face





drunk+stoned+pills





hella faded





rolling face+stoned..can't open my eyes n don't want to





coming up on lucy


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@Gormur

Nice facial expressions on different drugs collection!  I like the last one on lucy. You so carefree and goofy. I also have a ridiculous grin on acid. It's pretty cool! 

Nice pictures guys! Keep em comin! Hopefully, I'll get to post some pics of me rolling next week after my exams. I am sooooo excited!!!!! lol.


----------



## BFRG6306

Innumetogravity... hope ya don't mind but I added you on MySpace.

Anyway, I'm getting a new Nikon soon so I'll put 'em up then


----------



## Safrolette

trancetasy said:


> ^^^^^^ lol @ girls from above
> please wax armpit lol



Who cares when you are having such a good time! 
Don't be bitchy.

By the way, I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo envious, can't believe how good MD, pills and cid must be in the US, look at the state of you all, I hate you


PS I live in the UK and there's a massive, massive famine here 
Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## iCafe




----------



## osi

dr. turtle said:


> ecstasy, coke, mushrooms, acid, and xanax



jesus christ.


----------



## dr. turtle

epic epic epic night


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Safrolette said:


> By the way, I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo envious, can't believe how good MD, pills and cid must be in the US, look at the state of you all, I hate you
> 
> 
> PS I live in the UK and there's a massive, massive famine here
> Thanks for posting the pics



It's not as easy as bluelight might make you believe. Trust me, I have lots of friends in the UK (and I've partied in London and gone to Gatecrasher) and I know what's up. Overall, drug use/partying is a lot better in Europe that in the states. I mean the only place in the US where clubs are open until 4 is NY. Even in fucking LA, everything is supposed to close at 2 (although, some places in Korea-town stay open later). US is only good if you live near New York/Chicago/LA/SF/Miami. Most of suburban US is filled with complete morons. And the electronic scene is really weak and underdeveloped compared to Europe. It's funny how proto-EDM (early house, early techno) was born in the US and now most of the people here just call everything 'techno'. USA is good for working and making money.

/End Rant


----------



## ShAYZoN

SubliminalRaver said:


> That's called "Rolling Balls"
> 
> I love that feeling!!!%)



haha totally reminds me of my first time haha to bad i was so fucked i didn't know how to use my phone to take a picture lawl.


----------



## ShAYZoN

dr. turtle said:


> ecstasy, coke, mushrooms, acid, and xanax, bright blues eyes were solid black



Bullshit buddy you would be dead out of you're MIND.. you would just die.. XTC,Coke is a terrible mix already considering it give's you serotonin syndrome. On top of that Coke,Acid mixture i heard is the worst combo there is out there.. Mushies and Coke same exact combo i heard there terrible together.. You would of died.. Seriously.


----------



## mrgl

Well, apparently he didn't, and he didn't say anything about the dose.

I know many people that did E and coke together, and acid and shrooms won't add to the physical harm.


----------



## silentangst

levictus said:


> I mean the only place in the US where clubs are open until 4 is NY.



Ouch. Here, our clubs used to be open til 6. They changed it to 5 a few weeks ago I think.


----------



## psilocybonaut

Not pupil shots, but in all these photos I was on between 250-450mg of real good MDA/sass powder.





Me + 11.5 hits





Me rollin' at a buddy's house





Me and 2 friends rolling at a Cubensis show (i'm on right)





Me and my ex rolling





Smokin a bowl at Cubensis





Off into space





Me, my ex, and some random candykid at Klub Kandy Pop 3 (middle)


----------



## rollin4heart

my good friend when those BOMB glock beans were still goin around.


----------



## iCafe

rollin4heart said:


> my good friend when those BOMB glock beans were still goin around.



Thats awesome


----------



## Black

levictus said:


> I mean the only place in the US where clubs are open until 4 is NY.



are you serious? 

most parties are open till 6am, some until 8 and a few until 12 over here.
the illegal ones of course last until noon or later most of the time 

i usually don't bother going to a party before 12pm or 1am.


----------



## eckley47

this was in 2006, i was 19. my best friend and i walked around town for hours just talking. one of the best nights of my life. i stopped to pee in someones yard hah.


----------



## ashstorm

I'm the one in the hat 

This was last weekend with my bestfriend at one of our events in Brissy 

This was also said best friends first time rolling! So there was much fun had by all, I was candy flipping


----------



## jam uh weezy

that's a cute one, she looks like she's feeling gooood. 


trying to get my best friend i've known since 3rd grade to roll for the first time with me for new years.


----------



## footscrazy

Wow, I never thought I'd click into this thread and see a photo of someone taking a piss. Dunno if that's my interpretation of 'pics of you having fun', but whatever floats your boat, heh


----------



## immunetogravity

Well, dude, taking a piss on E does feel amazing. Haha.


----------



## trancetasy

immunetogravity said:


> Well, dude, taking a piss on E does feel amazing. Haha.



haha it takes forever to start tho lol... when i drink too much i have to piss every 10min


----------



## X-termi

eckley47, do you always have a brown&white goat floating next to your head while you're on E? %)


----------



## Care

Nice photo shopping immunetogravity. I took a photoshop class last semester and it was way cool.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Nice pics guys! Keep em coming! 



immunetogravity said:


> Well, dude, taking a piss on E does feel amazing. Haha.



Shit, I can't piss on E, especially if I do a lot. It was so weird when this happened my first time (I did something like 200+ mg, I was so fucked up).


----------



## immunetogravity

Care said:


> Nice photo shopping immunetogravity. I took a photoshop class last semester and it was way cool.



Thanks. I use Paint Shop Pro for the most part, but it's the same program pretty much. Digital art = way fun.


----------



## strawberry jam

levictus said:


> Shit, I can't piss on E, especially if I do a lot. It was so weird when this happened my first time (I did something like 200+ mg, I was so fucked up).



Haha for some reason, peeing on e is not consistent for me (that rhymes!). The last time I rolled, I was on the same amount (200+) and couldn't pee for shit. I sat on the toilet for so long trying to pysch myself into going/distract myself so maybe I could relax, but it didn't happen. But other times, I've rolled just as hard and had no problems peeing. There are two times I can remember where I was actually annoyed I couldn't go, haha.


----------



## SuperDucky7

strawberry jam said:


> Haha for some reason, peeing on e is not consistent for me (that rhymes!). The last time I rolled, I was on the same amount (200+) and couldn't pee for shit. I sat on the toilet for so long trying to pysch myself into going/distract myself so maybe I could relax, but it didn't happen. But other times, I've rolled just as hard and had no problems peeing. There are two times I can remember where I was actually annoyed I couldn't go, haha.



always have trouble peeing while i am rolling. i just stand in the stall and sing the ABC's in my head and try to start before i get to P. try your best to sing it in your head. people give you weird looks in the bathroom if you don't.


----------



## trancetasy

lol i hate standing in the stalls forever while some douchebag is waiting. i use to have to pee every 10 min due to excess gatorade. now i only take piss when i'm tired from dancing.


----------



## volcmstar4

*rollin picture*

im the one with blue shirt/pink sweater


----------



## footscrazy

^^ I'm confused, I can see several blue shirts but no pink sweater


----------



## iCafe

My eyes after some BOMB mdma I obtained last night. (I have blue eyes)








Here is a picture of the MDMA

⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ ⇩ 

http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=49890&limit=recent


----------



## immunetogravity

volcmstar4 said:


> im the one with blue shirt/pink sweater



Ahhh that night looks like so much fun!!


----------



## eckley47

footscrazy said:


> Wow, I never thought I'd click into this thread and see a photo of someone taking a piss. Dunno if that's my interpretation of 'pics of you having fun', but whatever floats your boat, heh



lol. well, peeing sucks. but i was rolling and still having fun. i tried to find one were i wasn't peeing but i couldn't and realized you couldn't see my vagina so screw it. lol. we can just pretend i was looking for something in the grass 

also, if you're wondering why i even have that picture in the first place, i handed my friend the camera to hold while i pissed, and he decided that he needed to take a picture of it 

i'm gonna try to find a better one.


----------



## eckley47

a little better. mmmmmmmm.... takes me back


----------



## iCafe

eckley47 said:


> this was in 2006, i was 19. my best friend and i walked around town for hours just talking. one of the best nights of my life. i stopped to pee in someones yard hah.




This is what someone should have done to you.


----------



## eckley47

and why is that?


----------



## iCafe

cuz it would have been funny


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

On the left with my flying saucer eyes.


----------



## questforstarfish

eckley47 said:


> this was in 2006, i was 19. My best friend and i walked around town for hours just talking. One of the best nights of my life. I stopped to pee in someones yard hah.





AWESOME! Haha that is priceless =P


----------



## purplesunshine

I don't have any pictures of my pupils that I know where to find atm haha. I am always fascinated by dilated pupils though, I know that's strange... lol


----------



## immunetogravity

COMPLETELY SOBER. 






Took this with my camera phone while I was in a dressing room trying on clothes... My eyes make made me look high as a kite. Crazy. Maybe I was just that excited. Ha.


----------



## Care

^^ thats weird, had you been in a dark room or something?

Never seen anyone get all bug-eyed all randomly like that.


----------



## immunetogravity

Nope. It wasn't even that dark, despite the crappy pic quality that makes it look somewhat dark. The store was well lit, and there was even a bright light above my head. I think my large sober pupils have something to do with my bipolar disorder. That's my guess. Mania FEELS like rolling sometimes, and I'm definitely manic right now.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

So you were rolling at a shopping mall?


----------



## Pinkpuff

FiveBucksFool:



immunetogravity said:


> COMPLETELY SOBER.


----------



## Trikla

last night, found this on my phone this morning hahah.


----------



## Tenchi

An oldie but damn I was leathered that night, lol.  Just look at the size of that pupil! (I'm the one on the left)

And one more for luck. Not my most flattering pic, but still I was having fun lol


----------



## tokenit420

oh wow i look so horrible in this pic. im the guy in the pic and i was rolling REALLY hard lol


----------



## GeekedOut817

Umm idk where u live levictus or where youve been but clubs are open to 4 in NY, Dallas, Houston, LA, New Orleans, Miami, so ummm yah you should def go


----------



## MasterVampire

Tenchi said:


>



You look a bit like Willow from buffy the vampire slayer no?


----------



## Swizol1

immunetogravity said:


> Nope. It wasn't even that dark, despite the crappy pic quality that makes it look somewhat dark. The store was well lit, and there was even a bright light above my head. I think my large sober pupils have something to do with my bipolar disorder. That's my guess. Mania FEELS like rolling sometimes, and I'm definitely manic right now.






Ya I have a friend who is BiPolar and her pupils are always huge....Used to always ask her i she was roolin.


----------



## 760rollz

This is an old pic.  I'm waiting for my email to receive the newer pics from my phone (just sent them).  I will post those once they finaly come through.  But I don't know if I should post them here or in the lounge nudie thread lol.


----------



## trancetasy

lol is that natural sweat or photoshopped


----------



## Tenchi

MasterVampire said:


> You look a bit like Willow from buffy the vampire slayer no?



I wish.  I'd have to be female first.  I'm on the left, lol.


----------



## netcrusher

[/IMG]


2  aussies in Tokyo psy-trance at Club atom - i'm on right and my mates first time on mdma


----------



## netcrusher

not at all - those pics are magic. I would love to dance the night away in Colorado and into the dawn with ppl like this~  Take care


----------



## lyrrad85z

cats eye in the palm and horse-head above, random nebula on the bottom. actual brain matter from a car accident used to transition btwn actual head and digi-x-ray-brain


----------



## asxasxz

*want to see a pic of me rolling my fucking nuts off then click this thread*

one of my best rolls ever and I have rolled alot so I thought it deserved its own thread check it


----------



## sublimer45er

Click to Enlarge




Me starting a friends 21st off with a High Dose MDA pill. Already on one and starting to feel it...

Not know the strength of the pills, night got messy towards end when i was upto like 5-6. God was I peaking hard for the WHOLE night. Best peak I have had in a LONG time


----------



## JoshE

immunetogravity said:


> My New Year's Eve extravaganza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car ride to the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High fiving to the Blue Nikes shoes that we were definitely not wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite partner in crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeeeyuh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know what I'm doing? No! Do I care? Hell no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss kiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mwaaaaaaaah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes could only open this wide for a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuddle puddle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon was AMAZING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of the night bathroom partaaaay.
> 
> (P.S. Let me know if this is too much of a picture overload. I'll put it behind a cut if need be.)



Look's like use had a awesome time immunetogravity , Lot's of good looking babes in Colorado too haha


----------



## footscrazy

760rollz said:


> This is an old pic.  I'm waiting for my email to receive the newer pics from my phone (just sent them).  I will post those once they finaly come through.  But I don't know if I should post them here or in the lounge nudie thread lol.



You look like you're under a attack from hundreds of dildos


----------



## nolys

1 g of meph  me on the right lol @ planet love summer festival 2009


----------



## nolys

how do i get photos up here lol? wont let me get them up


----------



## AfterGlow

sorry...  no meth pix allowed!    :D


----------



## matt2012

upload to imageshack.us and then copy and paste the code for forums....there are 2...the top one works


----------



## nolys

matt2012 said:


> upload to imageshack.us and then copy and paste the code for forums....there are 2...the top one works


thank you very much mate  but to be honest im too lazy to be bothered making an account haha


----------



## Trikla

dont have to make an account for imageshack, shouldnt do anyway

tinypic.com is easiest and fastest i find, simply select your photo and press upload and it will give you a code or URL.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

I'm on the right in the black, my friend is in the striped shirt on the left:






Two each of these interesting little MDA packers:


----------



## SadPanda

wasted up in gray windmill:s mmmm


----------



## monkyfunky

*Possibly the best post I've ever seen*



immunetogravity said:


> Last night before Skylab!!!  (I'm the one with the turquoise hair.)


Possibly the best post I've ever seen.


----------



## tonner

When i used to hang about with my old mate we used to chew 6-10 at a time. I also used to have long daft hair, you'll be pleased to know i've found a thing called a haircut.


----------



## Rayvon

quality pics.. whats the clubbing scene like in colorado? i could be going to canada for the year... hows the pill situation??


----------



## trancetasy

i like your pony tails hairstyle better


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Myself and my wench at Massive last night:


----------



## purplefirefly

You two are a fantastic looking couple!!


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Heh thanks PPF. She puts me to shame though.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

immunetogravity said:


> Getting ready to leave the club (hence the t-shirt)



Hey Immunetogreavity, I was also wondering about the EDM party scene in Colorado. How large is the scene there? Do 'average' young people know much about electronic music? Like do they know of the existence of trance, or does almost everyone just call it techno?

What kind of stuff is popular in Colorado? Do they mostly play Trance and progressive house/electro-house at the raves there? Is the Drum & Bass scene developed there? What about psytrance? Are clubs only open till 2am? I am assuming raves would be open till 4am or later though, is that correct? Are most of the big events held in metro-Denver or is there stuff regularly going on other parts of Colorado as well?

I am asking because from my experience (I've only been to San Fransisco, LA, Chicago, Vegas, NY, DC and I've lived in the Midwest for the past four years), EDM isn't very popular in the US outside of the large cities. Vegas seemed like a cool party city, but not particularly EDM-focused, although I am sure you can raves and other good places to roll. Unfortunately I went to Vegas with my parents and I was 20 at that time so I didn't have a chance to properly party. Same with DC, although I've heard they have a decent minimal scene.

The place where I live is absolutely awful when it comes EDM music/events. Even though we have about 30K undergraduates in our town, no one knows anything about EDM. Our university EDM organization does gigs once in a while that have decent music, but the atmosphere kinda sucks there. I've never seen anyone rolling and I don't really feel comfortable talking to randoms when I am high. Not too many people dance and often its obvious that they are not that into the music. Some people will stare at you if you zone out when getting a lightshow. Idiots think it's funny that you want to keep staring at the lights. The whole state is pretty much like that, except that vast majority of places will have no events whatsoever. From what my friends have been telling me the whole of Midwest is like that (except Chicago of course).  One the other hand, LA has a much nicer EDM scene. The have raves with 10K+ people pretty much every month if not more often. They underground Drum & Bass gigs in warehouses. So I was just wondering if Colorado is closer to Cali than the Midwest...

Nice t-shirt, btw!



Rayvon said:


> quality pics.. whats the clubbing scene like in colorado? i could be going to canada for the year... hows the pill situation??



Where you going to be living in Canada? You can get MDMA in Toronto and there are quite a few places where you can consume it and have a great time. Lots of regular clubs as well. It's the most diverse city in NA, so you can meet people from all over. Montreal also has an awesome party scene. It's the only large city in NA. where the drinking age is 18. It's 19 in the rest of Canada and don't get me started about the USA and its draconian drinking laws (I am from Russia originally so I never dealt with drinking laws until my Freshman year of college - of the irony). I've never done E in Montreal, but I've heard it's really popular there.


----------



## immunetogravity

levictus said:


> Hey Immunetogreavity, I was also wondering about the EDM party scene in Colorado. How large is the scene there? Do 'average' young people know much about electronic music? Like do they know of the existence of trance, or does almost everyone just call it techno?
> 
> What kind of stuff is popular in Colorado? Do they mostly play Trance and progressive house/electro-house at the raves there? Is the Drum & Bass scene developed there? What about psytrance? Are clubs only open till 2am? I am assuming raves would be open till 4am or later though, is that correct? Are most of the big events held in metro-Denver or is there stuff regularly going on other parts of Colorado as well?
> 
> I am asking because from my experience (I've only been to San Fransisco, LA, Chicago, Vegas, NY, DC and I've lived in the Midwest for the past four years), EDM isn't very popular in the US outside of the large cities. Vegas seemed like a cool party city, but not particularly EDM-focused, although I am sure you can raves and other good places to roll. Unfortunately I went to Vegas with my parents and I was 20 at that time so I didn't have a chance to properly party. Same with DC, although I've heard they have a decent minimal scene.
> 
> The place where I live is absolutely awful when it comes EDM music/events. Even though we have about 30K undergraduates in our town, no one knows anything about EDM. Our university EDM organization does gigs once in a while that have decent music, but the atmosphere kinda sucks there. I've never seen anyone rolling and I don't really feel comfortable talking to randoms when I am high. Not too many people dance and often its obvious that they are not that into the music. Some people will stare at you if you zone out when getting a lightshow. Idiots think it's funny that you want to keep staring at the lights. The whole state is pretty much like that, except that vast majority of places will have no events whatsoever. From what my friends have been telling me the whole of Midwest is like that (except Chicago of course).  One the other hand, LA has a much nicer EDM scene. The have raves with 10K+ people pretty much every month if not more often. They underground Drum & Bass gigs in warehouses. So I was just wondering if Colorado is closer to Cali than the Midwest...
> 
> Nice t-shirt, btw!



I would imagine Colorado to be more like Cali than the Midwest. I used to live in the 'burbs of Chicago until I moved to Coloardo when I was 17. I went to one club in Chicago called Energy. It as a dead night but neat experience nonetheless. Static Bros were playing. My Midwest club experience however was nothing like the clubs and raves out here though. Young people do know about the scene. The raves are usually either all ages (you see a lot of young kids there usually :/) or 16+ (still young, but a little bit better I guess). Clubs however are all 18+. I'd say over half of kids my age (19) and younger usually just say techno. There are people however that know the difference between trance and hardstyle, etc etc. The majority of people roll at raves, but there are still a lot rolling at the clubs. We get a lot of big names like Armin Van Buuren, Benny Bennassi (not sure if I spelled that correctly, not the biggest fan of him), Deadmau5, Ferry Corsten, ATB, Darude, Jon Bishop, Richard Vission, and Dave Aude. I'm not sure how developed the scenes for specific genres are. Most clubs close at 2am, except for a club we have that's actually called 2AM, which opens at 2am and goes til 5 or 6 I think. Raves can end anywhere from 3am to 6am. Most clubs and events take place in Denver, but Boulder and Colorado Springs also have events as well. Denver is definitely the hot spot though. Sorry to hear that your university organized events kind of suck. Out here everyone dances at these events and knows how to get down.  Hope this helped answer your questions!


----------



## mrfinch

I know this is the wrong forum to ask this, but where would someone check for these kinds of events down in that area?  I live in MT and have never been to a rave or club with EDM and would LOVE to go to an event sometime.


----------



## RollerBlazed

In response to Leviticus, Montreal has some really great quality pills and some really cool clubs, If you're ever in Montreal, try the awesome glocks or red optimus primes, good times right there


----------



## skittleshoes

Jamiroquai or primitive mitre? 










the thousand yard stare





This is the face of best friend-ship.


----------



## immunetogravity

mrfinch said:


> I know this is the wrong forum to ask this, but where would someone check for these kinds of events down in that area?  I live in MT and have never been to a rave or club with EDM and would LOVE to go to an event sometime.



Try ravelinks.com


----------



## Bill

This thread takes me back.

Last summer at a music festival, I was holding a box of blueberry muffins.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

immunetogravity said:


> I would imagine Colorado to be more like Cali than the Midwest. I used to live in the 'burbs of Chicago until I moved to Coloardo when I was 17. I went to one club in Chicago called Energy. It as a dead night but neat experience nonetheless. Static Bros were playing. My Midwest club experience however was nothing like the clubs and raves out here though. Young people do know about the scene. The raves are usually either all ages (you see a lot of young kids there usually :/) or 16+ (still young, but a little bit better I guess). Clubs however are all 18+. I'd say over half of kids my age (19) and younger usually just say techno. There are people however that know the difference between trance and hardstyle, etc etc. The majority of people roll at raves, but there are still a lot rolling at the clubs. We get a lot of big names like Armin Van Buuren, Benny Bennassi (not sure if I spelled that correctly, not the biggest fan of him), Deadmau5, Ferry Corsten, ATB, Darude, Jon Bishop, Richard Vission, and Dave Aude. I'm not sure how developed the scenes for specific genres are. Most clubs close at 2am, except for a club we have that's actually called 2AM, which opens at 2am and goes til 5 or 6 I think. Raves can end anywhere from 3am to 6am. Most clubs and events take place in Denver, but Boulder and Colorado Springs also have events as well. Denver is definitely the hot spot though. Sorry to hear that your university organized events kind of suck. Out here everyone dances at these events and knows how to get down.  Hope this helped answer your questions!



Thanks for the insight, always nice to learn stuff about other places. Yeah we had Deadmau5 come over to a local club one time it was really sick. I did some molly and I was feeling so good. I even had people ask me if I had any "beans", that's the only time I've heard people ask that question. :D

Here are some of photos me rolling @The Government in Toronto. Infected Mushroom were playing that night.


----------



## asxasxz

back when I first turned 18 on a few hits of acid webcam pic sucks but I look young as fuck



about two days ago fucked up as hell on 2 mescaline caps


----------



## Tenchi

skittleshoes said:


> Jamiroquai or primitive mitre?




Puurdy.  Also, I wanna commandeer that hat!


----------



## Monkeybizness

On the metro train coming back home from ultraaaa









the guy to the right is smoking a bluntttt 







one of the zombies 













my boyfriend FUCKEDDD UP IN THE BACKGROUND








look at the guy in the background his jaw is side wayss hAHHAHAHHA


----------



## immunetogravity

Monkeybizness said:


> On the metro train coming back home from ultraaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy to the right is smoking a bluntttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the zombies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boyfriend FUCKEDDD UP IN THE BACKGROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the guy in the background his jaw is side wayss hAHHAHAHHA



Hahah. Awesome pictures.  Ultra last year? How was it? I live in CO, but I'm going to try my hardest to make it out to Ultra this year. The line up looks sick.


----------



## scubagirl200

^let's all go to ultra  you girls are delishh


----------



## matt2012

I wanna go!!

Can I come....Can I?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

asxasxz said:


> back when I first turned 18 on a few hits of acid webcam pic sucks but I look young as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> about two days ago fucked up as hell on 2 mescaline caps



Wow dude, you look way gone. LOL


----------



## Taryth

I'm the only one _not_ attempting cannibalism


----------



## questforstarfish

Haha oh my god what a cute picture ^


----------



## rollingrainbow

Taryth said:


> I'm the only one _not_ attempting cannibalism



haha wow what a cute group of people! can I hang out with you!
lol


----------



## asxasxz

levictus said:


> Wow dude, you look way gone. LOL


I am fucked up in all these pics


----------



## matt2012

you sure got that one pose down


----------



## asxasxz

I know lol for some reason when I am rolling hard as fuck and some one is taking a pic of me I always do the same pose lmao


----------



## jam uh weezy

I'm the one with the bandana. -_- 











^______^


----------



## Lane

jam uh weezy said:


> I'm the one with the bandana. -_-
> 
> ^______^



I'm looking and looking.  Can't find a banana.
oops, you said banDana.  hahah


----------



## immunetogravity

jam uh weezy said:


> I'm the one with the bandana. -_-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^______^



Haha. Love your pictures. So silly. You look like you'd be fun to roll with.


----------



## Doctor Pillgood

Funny pictures Jam Uh Weezy


----------



## jam uh weezy

haha thanks guys.  that was one of my favorite rolls for damn sure.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

Ahahaha jam I love that second pic.


----------



## Trikla

im the guy..i may or may not have been working at the time :D
excellent night.


----------



## k-opioid

"postmodern"





MDEA


----------



## Pillthrill

lol intense


----------



## AylaV

half a gram of MDMA.  Since People Look Ugly Rolling, though...






blurry =\ Most recent pic next to one of me flipping off the camera (which is ironically the only pic that looks anything like me that i have)






Ecstasy pills (as opposed to molly, which is what I usually have) in this one, a bit speedy.






Night after doing LSD at a huge party I went to.






coming up on MDA.






bad quality scan of a picture of when I was a kid.  I was on a lot of molly (think it was mdma) in this picture.


----------



## roll_with_me

k-opioid said:


> "postmodern"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDEA




damn, you  rollin hard..


----------



## k-opioid

roll_with_me said:


> damn, you  rollin hard..



Haha not really, it was a weak MDEA roll. I think my pupils just dilate really easily from drugs.


----------



## Doctor Pillgood

Monkeybizness said:


> the guy to the right is smoking a bluntttt



You look like a fun latina to roll with!! :D



AylaV said:


>



*Damn* girl that apartment is a wreck!!    Holy Hell!


----------



## paulii

u cant tell 100% with my eyes coz the pic is coloured, but im fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkddd


----------



## 0x00

Wow, amazing photo.


----------



## justbryanna

New years


----------



## exm




----------



## Sociable

First time rolling






Second time coming down from Molly. I'll have some good pictures after next time


----------



## AylaV

Doctor Pillgood said:


> *Damn* girl that apartment is a wreck!!    Holy Hell!



Yah, my place was a disaster back then.. it's not close to that bad now. ;;

Sociable: those are some POPPED pupils.  Most of my friends with brown eyes never get them that huge >_O


----------



## omgmeve

Sorry for bumping.


----------



## sublimer45er

> Haha not really, it was a weak MDEA roll. I think my pupils just dilate really easily from drugs.



You require a much higher dose to roll off MDEA than you do with MDMA. More of a 'smack/munted' feeling than MDMA. More of a chill out or smashed feeling. 

Really gotta have a high dose 200mg+ to get you really started. Its pretty awesome once you are rollin' hard off it hehe


----------



## curiosity

removed photos for safety reasons


----------



## Sociable

omgmeve said:


> Sorry for bumping.



Gorgeous

and AylaV- Thanks haha 

Next time I'm hoping to get some great photos with my friends very nice camera for you guys


----------



## k-opioid

sublimer45er said:


> You require a much higher dose to roll off MDEA than you do with MDMA. More of a 'smack/munted' feeling than MDMA. More of a chill out or smashed feeling.
> 
> Really gotta have a high dose 200mg+ to get you really started. Its pretty awesome once you are rollin' hard off it hehe



Definitely, ALL I felt like doing was lying down. Lying down and cuddling with the carpeting. And other people. But definitely not out-of-control dance dance dance like my typical MDMA experiences.


----------



## matt2012

I only ever had MDE once and I didn't care for it...maybe it was because I didn't take enough


----------



## trancetasy

^rofl dude


----------



## SpaceMan85

jam uh weezy said:


> I'm the one with the bandana. -_-



Is that a bottle of urine in your lap jam?!?!  

You looked like you're having a blast btw.  Nice outfit


----------



## X-termi

Come up, peak, next day.

The middle one kinda scares me tbh.


----------



## dropsonde

trancetasy said:


> ^rofl dude



I could post the whole picture but it's pretty junkaaaay


----------



## XciteD

hahahahaha this was April 09


----------



## Tenchi

Post Double-dropping mayhem:
















My throat hurts now...


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## Care

my orbit w/ color changing lights


----------



## XbraineaterX

This is me(the dude)at a massive this past Saturday.I had 4 pokeballs by the time this pic was taken. It was my first rave, absolutely a fucking amazing night!!!


----------



## purplefirefly

paulii said:


> u cant tell 100% with my eyes coz the pic is coloured, but im fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkddd



This picture is AWESOME  You both look like you are having just an amazing time.


----------



## MrFister

Good ol' pupil pic.


----------



## JoshE

XbraineaterX said:


> This is me(the dude)at a massive this past Saturday.I had 4 pokeballs by the time this pic was taken. It was my first rave, absolutely a fucking amazing night!!!



Dude!..Dude!........Dude! Where did you get your shirt from? Any chance i can buy it off the net?


----------



## SpaceMan85

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Dude!..Dude!........Dude! Where did you get your shirt from? Any chance i can buy it off the net?



Looks like he got it from the deadmau5 website.  

http://deadmau5.sandbag.uk.com/Store/DII-391-7-speech+bubble+%28mens%29.html


----------



## XbraineaterX

Thx Spaceman I just about to post that. You have to buy it form the UK/Europe store and do the pounds conversion. That was the only way I could find it. I love that shirt it even says deadmau5 on the neck tag :D


----------



## missheidi

me at the bottom with the gum. that was the *best* gum!


----------



## awaken88

I've got a pic somewhere of my pupils.... Both are different sizes :/

Trying to find it!


----------



## PerfectoPLease

Most folks, including yours truly look HORRIBLE while rolling...Im blonde with blue eyes, so when I get saucer eyes its like all my facial features are screaming "lookatmyfuckingeyesgoddamnit". People always ask me if im okay at parties cause my eyes get so big. Ive taken to sunglasses and bandanna, even though its totally acceptable to be beaned out at a rave...still.


----------



## FiReMiLd

paulii said:


> u cant tell 100% with my eyes coz the pic is coloured, but im fukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkddd





This pic is epic. Could tell your both having a blast and the girl is super cute. Nice picture.


----------



## smackncheese

^^ In the end, we were nothing more than a pile of sweaty, misdirected teens.. and we loved it. 
AylaV, I believe you're in this one?





^^ This is what happens when a bunch of ravers take a day at the beach.





^^ Ah, memory lane.. this was only a couple years ago but seems like forever.


----------



## mdman24

haha u all look mashed


----------



## Cannabinoid

Since I'm having so much fun I thought I'd join in...
 113mg


----------



## Gormur

geschtonkenflapped


----------



## matt2012

WOW DUDE....

You know what they call that picture?.......


Exhibit A :D


----------



## Tripman

LSD + MDMA = Royally fucked... Mad pupil dilation FTW.


*NSFW*:


----------



## cutecute

respectable at beginning of night (friend, me, sis, roommmatie)





then riding someone's head hahaa ^__^





good night ^__^ and my 50th post yayyyyy


----------



## matt2012

cutecute said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Fixed!!!


----------



## X-termi

matt2012 said:


> Fixed!!!



I laughed %)


----------



## cutecute

matt2012 said:


> Fixed!!!



hahaha


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

No pupils. I was unable to open my eyes at the moment. \m/


----------



## XbraineaterX

cutecute said:


> respectable at beginning of night (friend, me, sis, roommmatie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That looks like you went to beyond wonderland:D


----------



## cutecute

XbraineaterX said:


> ^That looks like you went to beyond wonderland:D



aw totally was ^__^ 
that was a beautiful event wasn't it


----------



## XbraineaterX

Yes....yes it was a beautiful event!!  It was my first massive now I'm hook lol. I get chills every time I see this pic:


----------



## cutecute

XbraineaterX said:


> Yes....yes it was a beautiful event!!  It was my first massive now I'm hook lol. I get chills every time I see this pic:



:O
!!!!!!!
i love
that's what i remembered most about the night lol those lovely lights


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

One of my favorite threads on BL. 

@cutecute

You seem like fun chicks to hang out with. Girls being down for rolling is always a big plus in my book. 

@beenfield
Damn dude, you look pretty far out!

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## deadhead507461

day 3 after I took a shower


----------



## Clusterone666

levictus said:


> One of my favorite threads on BL.
> 
> @cutecute
> 
> You seem like fun chicks to hang out with. Girls being down for rolling is always a big plus in my book.
> 
> @beenfield
> Damn dude, you look pretty far out!
> 
> Keep em coming guys!



Haha I agree :D BTW SICK AVI! Shpongle is by far the most amazing artist in the world, imo  But anyway's i'll look for a pic of me XP I only have 2, one of me rolling but you can't see my eyes, and one of me on a lot of acid haha, but i still got pupil dialation, i'll post that one i guess XP
Me on acid




Me, my girl, and my best friend on red mickeys




Me on acid AGAIN, but i was peaking, bomb acid too, only took 2 and i couldn't talk, my friend had to open photobooth for me XP




These are all about a year-6 months ago XP I'll post more if i can find more


----------



## Gormur

12 hits _white-on-white_ acid - (end of 08')


----------



## trancerage

Dammm i love mdxx!!!


----------



## roganmaster

me on the left, at DJ Tiesto in Portland.


----------



## Trikla

munt. (actually, i believe these were pipes..but still.)


----------



## freestyle757

damn pokeballs.


----------



## Gormur

pipes have always given me these odd half-dilated pupils. now i just fuck with molly tho


----------



## Tordek

Posted it before but I broke the link


----------



## Urr




----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

roganmaster said:


> me on the left, at DJ Tiesto in Portland.



Everything 100% right?  I know that feeling!


----------



## austisticEtard

cutecute said:


> respectable at beginning of night (friend, me, sis, roommmatie)
> 
> then riding someone's head hahaa ^__^
> 
> 
> good night ^__^ and my 50th post yayyyyy



:O Cutecute,
Where you at the mainstage listening to paul van dyk spin at the end?
I'm not sure if it was you, because I was rollin pretty hard.. 
But I had those massage gloves, and I did some chest/deep breath thing  to your friend, then he told me to do it on you that you were trippin on cid'
idk if that was you but after I did that to you I got scared that you weren't gonna like come back up haha, because you just kinda kept leaning back and I had to support you for a while after I did the chest thing. Anyways if it wasn't you my bad lol, you just looked familiar.


Anyways
My Pupil Saucers




After 4 dragonfly pokeballs & a rolex crown :O


----------



## Dj_Probo

friend rollin face at ultra hahaha




me trying to look normal


----------



## sgt shroom

Friday night was my wife's birthday. I had 2.5 green butterfly pokeballs, 2 yellow star pokeballs, 1 purple Cupid pokeball. That's in the ballpark of 450 mgs MDMA give or take. Had a fucken blast. Rolled from 8:00 till 6:00. HARD!!!!! once I fell asleep my wife said I had severe spasms. Flailing about violently. Mummbling all kind of crazy shit. It was a wild night. 

That's me in front.


----------



## Safrolette

mdman24 said:


> haha u all look mashed



They do don't they?! You don't get to see those e-faces in the UK anymore 
Lucky bastards


----------



## ShAYZoN

Not actually thizzin but having a great time at the best rave i've been to in awhile :D BOUNCE AGAIN! Happy hardcore Theme but it's EPIC. Was on some light LSD :D and Adderall very weird combination.. XD





Thizzin REALLY HARDCORE





Me and My rave brother Rocket :D





4 Light Blue UFCS rated MDMA HIGH OMG soo amazing hardest roll ever... Yup positive about that at Gettin Lucky 4 





The night i lost my life almost... this is after 14 Pink NoS Pills.. I know i shouldn't off i took a 6 month break after this night... Showtek was amazing


----------



## dj_esky

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


me off chops at ecKyThump Encore.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


HELTER SKELTER II


----------



## cutecute

@austisticEtard

no hehe you got the wrong girl i was outside at the end watching manufactured superstars and no cid  that would've been nice tho!


----------



## xocatastrophe

shit guys. intense.


----------



## questforstarfish

Shayzon, you and your friends are fucking adorable! Love it!


----------



## xxmcradxx

ok here's a pic of my first time rolling on halloween 






la few months later on new years 5 brown big macs down 1st ever trip 






5 brown big macs 1 blue transformer and literally just swallowed 1 white heart






the result of the night >.<






then to top it all off a little charlie








random friends party


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Sick pics, keep em coming! =)


----------



## AylaV

you look as though you got bombed that night, mcrad.  Glad you had fun =)


----------



## smackncheese

\


----------



## AylaV

That is the most amazing visor ever, lolly.  I saw raven the other day and he didn't even say 'hi' to me.  WTF is up with that, eh?


----------



## smackncheese

'Scuz he's a stuck up pretentious ass. With pretentious things stuck up his ass. :D

Also on the subject of asses.. recognize the other dude in the picture? LMAO


----------



## AylaV

I was trying to.  Is that stitch?  Hard to tell.  Raven sure does like things in his butt, though.  No doubt about that. lol


----------



## HammyBars

Thizz-ney-land.... no never


----------



## Tenchi

After two rather yummy creamfields


----------



## blebled47

Designer Drugs - Rolling from 1 molly.


----------



## purplefirefly

Tenchi said:


> After two rather yummy creamfields



I think this has just become my new favorite picture of you tenchi  

You always take the best party pictures.


----------



## imissmyX

I am kinda new to this site, but I love it! I used to be HUGE into the X scene about 6 years ago, but since then I have maybe done it several times a year. As I have gotten older I have had worse and worse trips, so I kind of just decided I probably shouldn't do it anymore. But I miss it sooooooo much (hence my username*) You guys gave me the inspiration to go thru some pics and show some of my times on E 


About 6years ago, def got the saucer pupils going! I have blue eyes btw! on about 4-5 pills





WMC 2010 @ Vagabond seein' John Digweed. on 1 pill (i turned into a pussy when i hit my twenties lol)





Digweed at the tables


----------



## Sociable

imissmyX said:


> About 6years ago, def got the saucer pupils going! I have blue eyes btw! on about 4-5 pills



That is an amazing photo, love your eyes in it


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

HammyBars said:


> Thizz-ney-land.... no never



Thizz-ney-land . I wish something like that existed...


----------



## Help?!?!

I was on many things, MDMA not being one of them.


----------



## Mashpotato03

Help?!?! said:


> I was on many things, MDMA not being one of them.





looks like a shotgun blast to the pupils. lol


----------



## Help?!?!

Mashpotato03 said:


> looks like a shotgun blast to the pupils. lol


Hahaha yeah the ridiculous thing is that was taking before I was peaking. I wish I could have seen what they looked like while peaking.


----------



## roll_on

xxmcradxx said:


> ok here's a pic of my first time rolling on halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la few months later on new years 5 brown big macs down 1st ever trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 brown big macs 1 blue transformer and literally just swallowed 1 white heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the result of the night >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then to top it all off a little charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random friends party





haha hey luke ^^ nice to see other perth ravers on BL w00pw00p


----------



## n3ophy7e

dj_esky said:


> [/URL]
> 
> HELTER SKELTER II



Dude! In Sydney?? I was at that party  
Good times bro


----------



## Mashpotato03

ok heres a new pic of me rollin last night off two of the light blue G ladys. i was bored at like 3am.


----------



## ct-boi

150mg weapons grade crystal in early 2009, haven't had anything since 

Not a great picture but i was having far to much fun lol, snapped this when i went for a piss, which took the best part of 10 minutes!


----------



## MasterSplinter

The best times. Me rollin tuff on 6 and 1/2 good beanz. They were pokeballs so they were the most of MDMA






_was_ the homies girl the that night she cheated on him with me but Im since moved on %)


----------



## AshleyJordyn

We both have blue eyes.
Haha.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Haha you guys have the exact same expression of absolute wonderment. Very cute.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Lol everyones Rollin tufff


----------



## royksopp

huggybearr17 said:


> I've been rolling dick off 3 pokeballs and pupils stay normal. Its kinda weird because when i smoke like a gram or two of weed my eyes dont even get red. I guess its a good thing. =/



Yeah sometimes people don't get big pupils. Could be a number of things.


----------



## Godzilla

FiveBucksFool said:


> Haha you guys have the exact same expression of absolute wonderment. Very cute.



Haha that so cool and so true... i didnt think anything of the pic till i read your post and then it reminded me of my "love of looking in the mirror" when im rolling. Your just amazed and in "wonderment"


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

AshleyJordyn said:


> We both have blue eyes.
> Haha.



Aww you two are hella cute.


----------



## AshleyJordyn

Hahaha, thanks guys.


----------



## DJ Revisionist

I should've took a picture of my pupils on Friday night. I was in direct moderately bright bathroom light and there was still hardly any visible color. That was a really intense 2 hours of peaking. Took way too much. Measure your doses carefully children.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Bumpdey Bump

I am hoping to add my pics from Global Gathering which will be on the 10th of July outside Kiev. Too bad BT isn't coming again this year!


----------



## Nib

MasterSplinter said:


> _was_ the homies girl the that night she cheated on him with me but Im since moved on %)



scumbaggggggg


----------



## BrutalRollar

I got tons of photos of me and friends rolling. I just don't know how to put up on bluelight.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

BrutalRollar said:


> I got tons of photos of me and friends rolling. I just don't know how to put up on bluelight.



Just use a free imagehost like imageshack.us

They'll will even give you the BBcode to post on forums.


----------



## Kayyyleee

Haa, I'm on the left.
Don't know what I was doiiing?
PS. My eyes are blue. [:
White DC pokes, 
Goooood night!


----------



## Ode to LRC

A single green maserati (from socal) about 15 min. after parachuting.

Stupid iphone... my eyes are actually blue/green....not doo doo brown.


----------



## serotoninstorm

At Camp Bisco 8, shroomin' and rollin'.


----------



## Gageraid

^^^^^^ Looks like you're loving the day, my friend.


----------



## tranceprincess

Yellow Mitsubishis.





Green Ladies.





Blue Lacastes.





Other pokeballs, don't remember. Purple telephones maybe?


----------



## The Spam

This thread just makes me glad I don't live in the states....


----------



## SignifyZ

Me and some friends  im rolling their not haha im the guy btw


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

~12 mg 2C-E


----------



## exm

Here are my eyes a couple of weeks ago. I was trying SO hard to be relaxed.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Lol theres some creepers doin MDMA these dayz... some of you look hella mega fuck'd


----------



## SignifyZ

Them creepahz needa have fun too!


----------



## trancetasy

MasterSplinter said:


> Lol theres some creepers doin MDMA these dayz... some of you look hella mega fuck'd



it's easy to see who rolls too much (ecstasy rashes) and those don't rolls as much


----------



## SignifyZ

Dont remember taking this picture at all ! 
Think I had taken one telephone pokeball at the time, took 2 more that night


----------



## Blazif07

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I'm the short feller in the white shorts on the left, this was at EDC Dallas from last month. The red in my eyes is alllll pupil! Mine always  BLOW UP, I love it but it makes it terribly obvious that I'm rolling tits. =p


----------



## Sociable

^I fucking saw you lmfao


----------



## Blazif07

are you serious?!?!
bahahah!!! that's awesome!!


----------



## AylaV

I love seeing smiling people ^^ That's a cute picture, Blazif :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

I just found this old rave pic, circa 2003  




(I'm the one wearing the hat)

Good times


----------



## Blazif07

AylaV said:


> I love seeing smiling people ^^ That's a cute picture, Blazif :D



I am the biggest smiler in the world whilst rolling!!! That night was such a good time! I went to that event completely alone... Those folks in the photo are people I had befriended that night and tagged along with. I'm typically very shy and reserved around people and places I'm unfamiliar with but MDMA is just perfect in getting me to really open up and branch out!

n3ophy7e: that photo is absolutely precious! =)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks dude!! You're lovely   
My pupils always totally blow up as well, every time


----------



## Blazif07

n3ophy7e said:


> Thanks dude!! You're lovely
> My pupils always totally blow up as well, every time



*teehee*

I'm the guy that, everytime I would go into a lighted area (bathroom to refill water), everybody would first notice the spring in my step (I am a perpetual groover when rolling and around music!), and then see my eyes... Typically response is usually a "HOLY SHIT!" , an acknowledging smile and wink, or a hug/high five! Any of which just seem to add to my glee. =)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Blazif07 said:


> Any of which just seem to add to my glee. =)



But of course!!  
That is adorable. You'd be super fun to rave with


----------



## Blazif07

n3ophy7e said:


> But of course!!
> That is adorable. You'd be super fun to rave with



I actually get that quite a bit (the fun to rave with part). I suppose it helps that I'm TINY and thus look super approachable/non-threatening. I'm pretty easy to get along with sober, so toss in an empathogen and you can guess what happens!  I'm the guy that melts into a part of the crowd and over the course of a couple songs will be buddies with everybody in my personal circle (at least for the time being... I never tend to stay in one spot for too  long! =p


----------



## XbraineaterX

EDC Day 1 Thats me and my best friend Rachel. Im on two pretty bomb ass pills, its hard to tell tho since I have such dark eyes.






EDC Day 2 Me and my friend Candace. I had done a bunch of K by this time, hence the fact that we where both on the ground when this was taken lol


----------



## Blazif07

^^^ i want that fucking mau5 shirt!! haha


----------



## MasterVampire

NYE 2006
Old picture I found hehe


----------



## XbraineaterX

Blazif07 said:


> ^^^ i want that fucking mau5 shirt!! haha



Lol I always get reaction when people see that shirt. You can buy it from his uk store


----------



## Blazif07

Just to throw out another one...







This was off just a threshold amount... I wasn't even really rolling terribly hard. =p


----------



## GBM

they got small right as i took the pic =[


----------



## imissmyX

Sociable said:


> That is an amazing photo, love your eyes in it



Thanks


----------



## molly897

idk if i'd say fun necessarily but I went holy shit my pupils


----------



## SignifyZ

Fun day rolling balls at the Orange County fair with the homies!! I rolled SOOO hard took one green telephone pokeball and railed another pill in the back of the weird al 3d show haha.! im wearing the hat


----------



## dongers

The Spam said:


> This thread just makes me glad I don't live in the states....



this thread makes me wish i lived elsewhere 


ps: i love socal %)


----------



## drmcnasty

High enough I had to put on a crash helmet.  Its a long ways down the stairs between my couch and the bathroom.


----------



## PK555

^ This made me smile  never needed a helmet but, a good grip rail does help, need to take one next time shoulda last night was so nice.


----------



## drmcnasty

PK555 said:


> ^ This made me smile  never needed a helmet but, a good grip rail does help, need to take one next time shoulda last night was so nice.



Its kinda like a condom.  Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!


----------



## TearItDown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NdlQpastJE

I'm not really in any of the shots in the video, but my friends are in from of the guy taking the video pretty much the entire time (I'm over to the left of them lol).

http://vimeo.com/13529168

you can see me and my friends around 2:50 in this vid, I'm right by the girl with the red and white striped shirt with the sunglasses  Such a great show.  canadian girls!


----------



## SignifyZ

Found another one, I love that ball I was entranced by it.!


----------



## waterfreak

right now after a long 11 month break


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Damn, this thread always makes me want roll!


----------



## Wootstapler

Hehe, first time I truly rolled. Thank you molly! I love that bitch


----------



## AylaV

I'M ROLLING FACE!!! WHOOOOO!! ^^


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

AylaV said:


> I'M ROLLING FACE!!! WHOOOOO!! ^^



Nice!!! Is this picture current???


----------



## AylaV

yes, that picture was from a few hours ago at this point.  I have another pic of me all ravered out that I took while I was peaking and fucking around with my wardrobe.


----------



## AiryFairy

Started rolling and decided to take a picture. Dunno why.






Taken when I was rolling till the next morning, so my pupils aren't huggge.
But even still, mines usually don't blow up anyways.


----------



## AylaV

blue eyes dilate the easiest, brown eyes don't dilate nearly as easily =)  I tried to find the source, but I can't find it at the moment, but I remember reading something about it and how sometimes more tropicamide has to be used to dilate dark eyes than light eyes at the optometrist's.  I'm sure if this is actually true, it would be because dark eyes contain more melanin than blue eyes (which have minimal melanin -- no melanin produces pink irises as seen in albinos).


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

AylaV said:


> blue eyes dilate the easiest, brown eyes don't dilate nearly as easily =)  I tried to find the source, but I can't find it at the moment, but I remember reading something about it and how sometimes more tropicamide has to be used to dilate dark eyes than light eyes at the optometrist's.  I'm sure if this is actually true, it would be because dark eyes contain more melanin than blue eyes (which have minimal melanin -- no melanin produces pink irises as seen in albinos).



Interesting, people rarely ever notice that my eyes dilate (I have brown eyes), but that could also be due to how dark my eyes are so it's hard to figure out whats going in there.


----------



## Limesmoke

Hope you guys dont mind a bit of pics of my makeup that i did ENTIRELY while fucked up. Pupil saucers indeed.


*NSFW*: 














Woooooo ( Feelin greaaat. :D


Then i stayed up for a couple days, kept the maintenance up on it... and ended up making half my face silver. Just to walk around casually. It was not an easy thing to do, or maintain, but it was really cool while it lasted. used a vitamin e base and a silvery loose eyeshadow for any girls who are curious..






I feel that I definitely captured the essence of my high in my makeup. I love itt. I have other shit I've done too, but nothing thats my whole face like that one side. Def something else. o.o


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow nice work hun!!  

This is an old pic of me and all my best mates, one of my _all-time favourite _rave photos. 
I am the one in the middle smiling my face off  





I absolutely _adore_ this photo because it was one of the best nights we all shared together. It kinda looks like no-one else was having fun except me, but we were all completely rolling balls at that point in time so ya know...weird faces all round  
Good fuckin times %) 



And some other random rave pics:





*Why yes, yes I do!*  






The morning after a New Years Eve rave (which is in the middle of summer here in Australia, i.e. bloody hot)






I'm getting my rave on next weekend after a hiatus of nearly a whole year, so I'm well keen


----------



## footscrazy

^^ Looks like Footscray station!! Gorgeous pics as always n30. Those pants... are certainly attention grabbers 

Here I am looking extremely scattercake




Mystery 'MDMA' caps. Never again!! That fear in my eyes is real!


----------



## tony314

My eyes are always pinholes even at night lol.


----------



## Owl Eyed

shitty quality. but the camera on my phone tried its best . take with an inova light shining right into my eye


----------



## TNT Explosion

AiryFairy said:


> Started rolling and decided to take a picture. Dunno why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken when I was rolling till the next morning, so my pupils aren't huggge.
> But even still, mines usually don't blow up anyways.



nice case..what kind is that?


----------



## matt2012

n3ophy7e said:


> And some other random rave pics:



 Betty Ford Clinic shirt FTW


----------



## matt2012

AylaV said:


> I'M ROLLING FACE!!! WHOOOOO!! ^^



I am sure you know this already, but this pic makes me have to say it again....


*I'm a sucker for a red head *


----------



## Nigiic

kanga said:


> someone get that kid on the left something to fucking drink.



lmfao


----------



## n3ophy7e

matt2012 said:


> Betty Ford Clinic shirt FTW



I knowwww!! It's my favourite rave t-shirt!  



			
				footscrazy said:
			
		

> ^^ Looks like Footscray station!! Gorgeous pics as always n30.


Thanks darlin!  
Same to you. Despite the "fear" you still look beautiful in that pic.


----------



## AylaV

n3ophy7e said:


> *Why yes, yes I do!*



 Hardcore.  I feel like an idiot only now getting the neophyte reference in your SN.  HTID 


...and thanks for the compliment, matt   I remember you telling me :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

AylaV said:


> Hardcore.  I feel like an idiot only now getting the neophyte reference in your SN.  HTID



Oh heeheehee yep!!! That's awesome that you get it though, I imagine a lot of people wouldn't ever get it  
Braincracking  
Real Hardcore 
Anybody Out There


----------



## AylaV

no doubt, eh?  I know hardcore's pretty obscure where I live =\  I had never heard that first tune   I luffz it :D

I'll stop derailing the thread now, though =P  I guess I owe another picture or something.






Not one of my better pictures, but that's me.


----------



## Bsiren

<<<HAHAHA I love what a hippie you look like AylaV, very peaceful =)


----------



## AylaV

nah =)  I'm all about the PLUR and good vibes


----------



## n3ophy7e

Love it Ayla


----------



## Whiteshoes420

Not really either one, but it's still related to rolling!


----------



## F1n1shed

heh, about to be rolling balls ^^^^ 
I have yet to double drop, probably because the pokeballs are too strong to do so.


----------



## nanchan

F1n1shed said:


> heh, about to be rolling balls ^^^^
> I have yet to double drop, probably because the pokeballs are too strong to do so.



I double-dropped pokeballs... and rolled harder than I ever have in my life. I double-drop to get any of my rolls started because I have a naturally high tolerance to drugs in general.


----------



## Whiteshoes420

Those were white pumas just lettin' you'll know!


----------



## tom landers

F1n1shed said:


> heh, about to be rolling balls ^^^^
> I have yet to double drop, probably because the pokeballs are too strong to do so.


ive never really been floored before but i double dropped some pokes recently for the first time and ive never been slapped so hard to the floor. it was fun but ill probably never do it again.


----------



## strawberry jam

AylaV said:


> blue eyes dilate the easiest, brown eyes don't dilate nearly as easily =)  I tried to find the source, but I can't find it at the moment, but I remember reading something about it and how sometimes more tropicamide has to be used to dilate dark eyes than light eyes at the optometrist's.  I'm sure if this is actually true, it would be because dark eyes contain more melanin than blue eyes (which have minimal melanin -- no melanin produces pink irises as seen in albinos).



Is this really true?? My pupils dilate like crazy, and I have brown eyes. 

This is a picture of my eye when I was on acid, and they dilate even more when I'm rolling!


----------



## n3ophy7e

My pupils always dilate massively too, and mine are hazel/brown. Just browsed some old photos and found some doozies  
(they're safe for work but there are a few of them)

*NSFW*: 








Molly caps (I looked scared but I certainly was _not_ :D)





LSD





And this was just from being drunk!! Hahaha







Oh lordy lou!!
Good times


----------



## blobbymahn

well, one thing this thread has taught me that I didn't know... 

bluelight is full of seriously hot girls!


----------



## PendulumAM

pics from when I took the best rolls of my life:





boyfriend and I


----------



## socalthizzn

Im too paranoid to post my faces of death i got some good ones.


----------



## socalthizzn

ok so i decided ill post a pic of my best friend, since he never uses internet and stays nestled in the woods of the NE like some sorta fucking bear. anyways i thot this pic was fucking fantastic. he double dropped pokeballs, his face was like this for 5 hours.


----------



## socalthizzn

doing my thang


----------



## socalthizzn




----------



## socalthizzn

cant see my face in this one just my eyes so ill post it, cross eyed as a motherfucker.


----------



## MasterSplinter

socalthizzn said:


> ok so i decided ill post a pic of my best friend, since he never uses internet and stays nestled in the woods of the NE like some sorta fucking bear. anyways i thot this pic was fucking fantastic. he double dropped pokeballs, his face was like this for 5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



You Sure he was only on a double drop? He looks HELLLA MEGA FUCKED..or is that how he normally looks ?

All I know is that it takes me about 8 beans before I start droolin, and Ive never gotten acne or plague boils from rollin to hard...


----------



## socalthizzn

MasterSplinter said:


> You Sure he was only on a double drop? He looks HELLLA MEGA FUCKED..or is that how he normally looks ?
> 
> All I know is that it takes me about 8 beans before I start droolin, and Ive never gotten acne or plague boils from rollin to hard...




Just a double drop bro. Blue telephone pokeballs i belive, everyone i know spaces there rolls properly and i guess for some this is how two pokes rolls.


----------



## kace

At an outdoor gig just as I was coming up, this was a great night! I wish I had pictures from a festival I went to a few weeks ago too, I always forget to take em.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Damn kace, you are so so pretty!! And your friend is too


----------



## SignifyZ

socalthizzn said:


> Just a double drop bro. Blue telephone pokeballs i belive, everyone i know spaces there rolls properly and i guess for some this is how two pokes rolls.



I had green telephone pokeballs, they were bomb


----------



## boltfan909

socalthizzn said:


> Just a double drop bro. Blue telephone pokeballs i belive, everyone i know spaces there rolls properly and i guess for some this is how two pokes rolls.



I believe it. Yellow Clover Pokes had me lookin like that lol


----------



## socalthizzn

i spotted this from 200 feet away tapped my homies shoulder and took off running he followed and i just ran up to crazy baby and rapido speeched "please take a picture with me!!!!!!!"  ha ha ha crazy baby....


----------



## XbraineaterX

socalthizzn said:


> i spotted this from 200 feet away tapped my homies shoulder and took off running he followed and i just ran up to crazy baby and rapido speeched "please take a picture with me!!!!!!!"  ha ha ha crazy baby....



^^^That is one of the most horrific things I have ever seen, and I'm a EMT


----------



## socalthizzn

XbraineaterX said:


> ^^^That is one of the most horrific things I have ever seen, and I'm a EMT



Haha foooooshoooo. I always down for some nutty peeps photo ops for my archive and i got some gnarlys but this tops.


----------



## n3ophy7e

That baby will be in my nightmares tonight  
:D


----------



## socalthizzn

n3ophy7e said:


> That baby will be in my nightmares tonight
> :D


Babbys been in mine since last weekeNd !!! She musta been sweating!!


----------



## ElCityRoller

Been a while since we took pics of us "having fun"... 










Not the greatest pics, but it's so HARD to take good self shots when you're... "altered".    But I think authenticity is much better.


----------



## socalthizzn

ElCityRoller said:


> Been a while since we took pics of us "having fun"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the greatest pics, but it's so HARD to take good self shots when you're... "altered".    But I think authenticity is much better.



 I agree, i got no good pics wen im  altered but i love adding more to the archive. I call mine faces of death bcuz the expressions r just so unique.


----------



## nanchan

Getting tickled by a friend ;_;





Mind being blown, same night


----------



## tom landers

^it looks like michael moore is tickling you.....


----------



## molly897

ya i look retarded


----------



## LADOLCEVITA

SignifyZ said:


> I had green telephone pokeballs, they were bomb




i did as well n holy crap, 1 of those babies fucked me up .....


----------



## thechamp1685

ya heres a pic of me comin up rollin on 200 mgs of molly enjoy ....btw im the badass looking dude =) 
http://www.purerave.com/photos/5567207


----------



## Care

I never bring my phone or a camera to raves. Seems like a recipe for disaster seeing as how i cant keep track of anything when im rolling.

However I do enjoy these pics immensely and wish you all would post more!


----------



## Blazif07

i'm soooo depressed that i won't have any new photos until october (...if i remember to bring my camera this time!), but that'll be the next time i'm dropping.

4 month break, and then scoring some mints for the first time FOR MY BIRTHDAY at deadmau5!!!!
EEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## MasterSplinter

AylaV said:


> no doubt, eh?  I know hardcore's pretty obscure where I live =\  I had never heard that first tune   I luffz it :D
> 
> I'll stop derailing the thread now, though =P  I guess I owe another picture or something.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of my better pictures, but that's me.



AylaV your a GINGER?!?!


----------



## diva100

Few friends mind blown by light show!


----------



## boltfan909

Weak pic but whatev lol. Was trying to get my buddy to take the pic when I got the loops bigger and shit was just not happening lol


----------



## socalthizzn

thechamp1685 said:


> ya heres a pic of me comin up rollin on 200 mgs of molly enjoy ....btw im the badass looking dude =)
> http://www.purerave.com/photos/5567207



Theres no pic badass dude. Sorry


----------



## socalthizzn

molly897 said:


> ya i look retarded



The girl looks ok, the guy looks retarded. Which r u?


----------



## blebled47

this was last week at a summer fest in LA - DONT REMEMBER THIS ......


----------



## socalthizzn

the night i fell in love with l.e.d. lights 





oh my wowsirs she was super fine. since that event ive seen this girl in public a ton of times. 





my boiiiii. wrecked em if they were big, small wide or tall. straight knuckle slinger.





rolly polly hugs for my sister. yup related.


----------



## socalthizzn

blebled47 said:


> this was last week at a summer fest in LA - DONT REMEMBER THIS ......



hahhhhhhhhh priceless expression!


----------



## thechamp1685

how do i add pics sumone please help me i know its off topic


----------



## socalthizzn

thechamp1685 said:


> how do i add pics sumone please help me i know its off topic



Upload them to photobucket abd wrap them in


----------



## thechamp1685

[/IMG] thank u socalthizzin for the info and yes here the pic of me comin up on 200 mgs of molly im the dude btw


----------



## PureFire

Me (faced!) and my friend Jenny (not rolling).  





[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

This was me and my little bro coming down at the end of a long and epic night at a festival in June! Best roll of my life!!!


----------



## socalthizzn

thechamp1685 said:


> [/IMG] thank u socalthizzin for the info and yes here the pic of me comin up on 200 mgs of molly im the dude btw



No prob man, u r a badass dude. Miss molly i  her


----------



## thechamp1685

lol yeah me and miss molly have had a exclusive realtionship since march ive got to know her reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal well and again thanks for the help =)


----------



## blebled47

sigh....I REALLY need to invest in sunglasses....


----------



## chi town mints

blebled47 said:


> sigh....I REALLY need to invest in sunglasses....



you look ready to kill!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

One my favorite thread on Bluelight. Man I really need to contribute, it's been too long.


----------



## sonicteamaajm

drmcnasty said:


> High enough I had to put on a crash helmet.  Its a long ways down the stairs between my couch and the bathroom.



This my friend, is hilarious.


----------



## drmcnasty

sonicteamaajm said:


> This my friend, is hilarious.


Yea that was one hell of a night!


----------



## thcmike

Eye candy 






I'm so fucking weird sometimes haha.






Me and my bud.


----------



## socalthizzn

06 rave crew, i miss ravers ranch and the other venues that used to be around back then. thousands of people showed up every weekend it was amazing, we would just keep partyting till like 12 nooon the next day. i dont know how we came across that big guy in red, we didnt know him.


----------



## AiryFairy




----------



## matt2012

Thats the buggiest bean eye I have ever seen


----------



## Bismark




----------



## Bismark




----------



## socalthizzn

Bismark said:


>




BOOOO FLaMES!!!! Go kings!!!


----------



## Ode to LRC

A bottle of sailor jerry? risky man you are.....

3 of the best pills of my life...














....with my custom "two dress socks combine to make.... ONE BAD ASS HEADBAND" headband.


----------



## MISTERJ56

what kind of ball is that


----------



## In_A_Transit

fun^^






Also fun^


----------



## matt2012

Awww....did your GF talk you into a facial?

Ill pass


----------



## Дмитрий

Funny thing tho, in my contact lenses eyes are not big.


----------



## lindzlove




----------



## socalthizzn

In_A_Transit said:


> fun^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also fun^




Thats too much.


----------



## mango salsa

@ Ode to LRC, are you using Beyerdynamic DT 880's?


----------



## Ode to LRC

mango salsa said:


> @ Ode to LRC, are you using Beyerdynamic DT 880's?



Yep, currently without an amp though so I'm far from using them at their full potential.


----------



## nanchan

^_^ (my eyes are normally blue, not gray)


----------



## Keaton

I keep trying to take some decent pics of my pupils but my eyes are too dark..


----------



## TokinDerrick

me last night on two yellow alien heads. picture taken one hour after ingestion. 

these hit hard and fast!


----------



## socalthizzn

TokinDerrick said:


> me last night on two yellow alien heads. picture taken one hour after ingestion.
> 
> these hit hard and fast!




Alien heads are always decent.


----------



## nanchan

socalthizzn said:


> Alien heads are always decent.



Not around here. In Seattle there was a couple of good alien presses last fall but ever since the rest (except one) have been bunk.


----------



## dimlyFourOwls




----------



## socalthizzn

dimlyFourOwls said:


>



Lol red saucers!


----------



## Irmarose

awww you cnt rly see but we were fucked n mephedrone, i remember not being able to properly move my face.


----------



## Irmarose

having fun or looking creepy?






Mephedrone, first time, i could barley move my face.






CREEPY!


----------



## socalthizzn

Dayuuuuuuum you are right, Thizz faces.


----------



## Keaton

The famous prom night...Wanna hear the story? Pm me 
3 yellow somethings and 2 blue maserati's.
Thats a teacher not my date. Lol.





Not MDMA but pupil saucers nonetheless 





This one is LSD


----------



## TokinDerrick

Irmarose said:


> having fun or looking creepy?
> 
> Mephedrone, first time, i could barley move my face.
> 
> CREEPY!



you, and your friends are some creepy looking 13 year olds...


----------



## jam uh weezy

i love this picture


----------



## Keaton

^^ very nice


----------



## TokinDerrick

jesus why do I feel old at only 25.  those girls have to be underage.


----------



## iCafe

Im rolling balls right now but I dont kno how to send my phone pics to my computer


----------



## iCafe

jam uh weezy said:


> i love this picture



the girl in green is yummy


----------



## socalthizzn

iCafe said:


> the girl in green is yummy



Those chicks have braces!!! They are probably like 15!


----------



## chi town mints

socalthizzn said:


> Those chicks have braces!!! They are probably like 15!



soooooo true


----------



## socalthizzn

TokinDerrick said:


> jesus why do I feel old at only 25.  those girls have to be underage.



rave till 40?


----------



## ti.ara

Missy, you and your friends definitely don't look 17, I wouldn't have thought you guys were older than 14.  I don't think ppl are tryin to hate, I think most of them are just concerned because in these pictures you guys look very, very young. And your parents rolled with you?! lol! wtf? That is so weird. Oddly enough, ecstasy is the one drug I don't think I would ever do with my parents even given the chance. I think it would be so awkward afterwards. I would friggen pay my mom to do acid with me though haha. She would never though...


----------



## TokinDerrick

socalthizzn said:


> rave till 40?



I've never raved. I rarely do x, probably 6 times in 4 years.  I'm more of an opiate person. but when I do eat X, its usually alone or with just a few friends chillin' out.  the speed bombs I've eaten at work.


----------



## In_A_Transit

socalthizzn said:


> In_A_Transit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fun^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also fun^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats too much.
Click to expand...


When it started drying it felt so weird!


----------



## eLW

In_A_Transit said:


> When it started drying it felt so weird!



look at rings under your eyes, thats a bad sign


----------



## Keaton

Just took this


----------



## StarStruck

*sigh* expertly taken but hours ago...


----------



## Keaton

I wish my eyes got that big
the picture above is about as big as they get.


----------



## DevinTheDude

Hahaha classic


----------



## socalthizzn

StarStruck said:


> *sigh* expertly taken but hours ago...



Could serve a meal on those saucers


----------



## TokinDerrick

what is all that shit on your face?

*edit*
was meant for a post a page back, didnt' notice there was another page. 

girl peeking over blanket is cute.


----------



## Pinkpuff

Starstruck - aww cute, makes me want to roll because that kind of looks like something I would do if I were rolling hehe


----------



## jam uh weezy

iCafe said:


> the girl in green is yummy



haha she's the only one not over 18, she's like my little sister.(no not my 'rave sister' or any of that).


----------



## C8H10N4O2

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Just took this


My pupils never get bigger than this either.  Brown-eyed saucer pupils demand respect, since they're harder to come by....


----------



## Keaton

C8H10N4O2 said:


> My pupils never get bigger than this either.  Brown-eyed saucer pupils demand respect, since they're harder to come by....



Agreed 
I once considered getting some of the fluid optometrists use for examinations so that I could dilate my pupils more when I roll. But idk how safe that is to do when you're rolling so I haven't done it yet.
OH! Btw, when I took LSD my pupils HUGE. At least they looked bigger than normal in the mirror...that I looked in while I was trippin... Lol


----------



## TokinDerrick

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Agreed
> I once considered getting some of the fluid optometrists use for examinations so that I could dilate my pupils more when I roll. But idk how safe that is to do when you're rolling so I haven't done it yet.
> OH! Btw, when I took LSD my pupils HUGE. At least they looked bigger than normal in the mirror...that I looked in while I was trippin... Lol



that stuff the optometrists use to dilate your pupils makes your eyes VERY sensitive to light and painful.  like, you can't read anything or see correctly for like2 hours when they do that stuff.


----------



## Keaton

^ definitely not doin it then. Hahah


----------



## d1989

I have noticed one of my pupils is now bigger than the other all the time(not by much though), i don't know if i never noticed before or if its something to do with all the e(is that possible?)


----------



## Swerlz

n3ophy7e said:


> Oh heeheehee yep!!! That's awesome that you get it though, I imagine a lot of people wouldn't ever get it
> Braincracking
> Real Hardcore
> Anybody Out There



I  neophyte so much. Alles Kapot was the first song i heard from them. I want to see them so bad. 13 Jaar Terreur was an awesome megamix.. Had my dorm bouncing to that shit during my MDMA daze. Learned my Melbourne Shuffle to that hardcore, that and Angerfist


----------



## rollnpeace

funny shit. good pictures


----------



## TokinDerrick

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^ definitely not doin it then. Hahah



yeah, my last stay at the hospital I was having problems with both my eyes, so they sent in an optometrist who put two different drops in both eyes, and then put the same two drops in 5 mins later, and then we waited I think a half hour and by then I couldn't see shit, and he's shining this bright ass light through a magnifying glass at my eye making it hurt because any kind of light at all is painful so you just want to keep your eyes shut the entire time.


----------



## crunchymilk

Some of these pictures were quite funny, asian population seems to be very low on bluelight by the looks of this thread.


----------



## Keaton

^^ no the Asian population just seems to be kinds low in the ED section


----------



## crunchymilk

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^^ no the Asian population just seems to be kinds low in the ED section



Is there a specific area they congregate if not ED?


----------



## Keaton

Plurlife.com
Lol. They're actually a bunch etards there tbh.


----------



## MagickalKat777

*NSFW*: 



















I'll have to get some newer ones once I break into this Molly.


----------



## Keaton

<---Nation of jealous cuz of the saucers on ^those people


----------



## MagickalKat777

The second pic... with me at the chick in the makeup... yeah... I was so fucked in that pic that my jaw was actually bouncing up and down slightly and I couldn't talk. At all.


----------



## Keaton

Oh wow.that's intense.


----------



## MagickalKat777

That night I had three blue triangles and a high dose of piracetam. :O


----------



## Keaton

That's sick.
I still haven't gotten my hands on any priacetam.:'(


----------



## DynoSpec

Sorry to drop so many at once, but it was a fucking great night! Subculture in calgary!


----------



## brandonerr

Got my picture taken with the prettiest girl there and i cant even remember it, rolling and tripping hard


----------



## FiveBucksFool

DynoSpec - very cool pics w/ Datsik!


----------



## thizzchick

my eyes can get pretty big. this was after taking a blue lollipop. 
it hit my friend and i so quick and unexpectedly that i started rolling in the middle of a sentence. twas very funny


----------



## lightforce

Heck yes Subculture was awesome, too bad it got shutdown cause of the bad pills going around.


----------



## Keaton

thizzchick; said:
			
		

> my eyes can get pretty big. this was after taking a blue lollipop.
> it hit my friend and i so quick and unexpectedly that i started rolling in the middle of a sentence. twas very funny



Your eyes make me jelous. Go to the page before this one at the top, that's as big as my eyes get. :/ us brown eyed peeps dont get the super saucers unfortunately..


----------



## MagickalKat777

^^ You'd REALLY hate me... my blue-green color-changing hazel eyes can get so dilated that I look like my eyes are completely black.


----------



## lindzlove




----------



## noiseclandivision6

DynoSpec said:


> Sorry to drop so many at once, but it was a fucking great night! Subculture in calgary!
> 
> *NSFW*:



That looks sick, datsik kills it !


----------



## TokinDerrick

yeah, I was gonna point out the Datsik shirts too, I'm guessing you were at a datsik show?

lindzlove...gorgeous.


----------



## lindzlove

TokinDerrick said:


> yeah, I was gonna point out the Datsik shirts too, I'm guessing you were at a datsik show?
> 
> lindzlove...gorgeous.



aww thanks


----------



## Keaton

MagickalKat777 said:


> ^^ You'd REALLY hate me... my blue-green color-changing hazel eyes can get so dilated that I look like my eyes are completely black.



XP  you're wrong, just jealous


----------



## TokinDerrick

I've noticed a lot of posters in the ecstasy parts of the board with the word "thizz" in their names.  what does that mean exactly?  I only notice it in the ecstasy parts of the board, so I'm assuming it has something to do with that scene, which I'm not rally apart of.  I've only rolled probably 5 times in like 4 years.


----------



## Keaton

Its a slang term used in the bay area that was part of the hyphy movement. Hyphy is to cali as crunk is to the south.
honestly, I hate the word.I'd like to changer my name but im stuck with it so I gotta deal with it.
Anyways thizzin is rolling.


----------



## avrolling

are last little adventure... The Mexican dude is my Best Friend, The mexican girl is my GF, The white kid with the long hair is my little bro and I'm the bald one with the Sublime tat... We had a fuuuucking blast!! Haha N E ways awesome pics lindzlove, thizz, and Dyno!!!

edit : this might be the last fun till I deploy to Afghan...


----------



## Keaton

^^ best hope they don't bust you with amphetamine in your system.
And,tanx  glad you likethe pix.
Also, for the liver of god come back alive


----------



## DynoSpec

TokinDerrick said:


> yeah, I was gonna point out the Datsik shirts too, I'm guessing you were at a datsik show?
> 
> lindzlove...gorgeous.




haha, excision datsik subvert freq nasty evol intent... crazy lineup but it was shut down early by the cops.  i met datsik nd hugged excision haha, rode in their limo to the after party %)


----------



## avrolling

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^^ best hope they don't bust you with amphetamine in your system.
> And,tanx  glad you likethe pix.
> Also, for the liver of god come back alive



Haha nah I planned the drug testing out and made sure I have time to be clean! Thanks for the concern bro! 

Hell yeah man your pix rock! haha

And thank you bro! I'll come back though! All I have to do is, shoot better, run faster and be stronger than all the HAGI mother fuckers over there! 8) damn I hope I do come back too bro! Haha fuck it I shoot straighter, run faster and am stronger... I'll be back haha nothing will stop me!! this time next year I'll be posting how amazing Nocturnal is!!!!


----------



## TokinDerrick

what is WITH fucking grown men and women and baby pacifiers.  do you realize how fucking dumb that looks.  you look like a somewhat tough guy(you're in the military for christs sake), avrolling, and then you got a fucking pacifier in your mouth.  c'mon man, cut that shit out.  chew some bubblegum.


----------



## avrolling

TokinDerrick said:


> what is WITH fucking grown men and women and baby pacifiers.  do you realize how fucking dumb that looks.  you look like a somewhat tough guy(you're in the military for christs sake), avrolling, and then you got a fucking pacifier in your mouth.  c'mon man, cut that shit out.  chew some bubblegum.




Alright bro I def see what your saying, first off bubble gum hurts my jaw after an HOUR Idk how long you have been rolling but after so many fucking years it starts to hurt... Yeah sure I'm in the military but fucking shit man relax! It's called personal preference, you may like gum, I like a pacifier... WTF is wrong with that? Acctually have you ever taken a human life? Do you know what it feels like to KILL another human? I didn't think so... So how about you S H U T the fuck up and post pics of your pupils the size of saucers????? Pet peeve people that talk shit about other people and what they do/..... Grrrrrrr


----------



## Keaton

avrolling; said:
			
		

> Haha nah I planned the drug testing out and made sure I have time to be clean! Thanks for the concern bro!
> 
> Hell yeah man your pix rock! haha
> 
> And thank you bro! I'll come back though! All I have to do is, shoot better, run faster and be stronger than all the HAGI mother fuckers over there! 8) damn I hope I do come back too bro! Haha fuck it I shoot straighter, run faster and am stronger... I'll be back haha nothing will stop me!! this time next year I'll be posting how amazing Nocturnal is!!!!



Sounds like a plan bro


----------



## Pinkpuff

avrolling, love the pics!!!!!!!!
everyone looks like they're having the best time, especially your little bro haha
oh, and hatersss will be haters! pacifiers are really the best solution for clenching, age doesn't matter.


----------



## avrolling

Pinkpuff said:


> avrolling, love the pics!!!!!!!!
> everyone looks like they're having the best time, especially your little bro haha
> oh, and hatersss will be haters! pacifiers are really the best solution for clenching, age doesn't matter.



Haha thanks puff! Yeah haha haterzzzz, eh fuck em right? As long as were having a blast!!


----------



## SignifyZ

TokinDerrick said:


> what is WITH fucking grown men and women and baby pacifiers.  do you realize how fucking dumb that looks.  you look like a somewhat tough guy(you're in the military for christs sake), avrolling, and then you got a fucking pacifier in your mouth.  c'mon man, cut that shit out.  chew some bubblegum.



bubblegum isnt the same as a pacifier, you've only rolled about 5 times in 4 years? yeah you dont know what your talking about kid. just let them have a good time and worry about yourself


----------



## Keaton

SignifyZ; said:
			
		

> bubblegum isnt the same as a pacifier, you've only rolled about 5 times in 4 years? yeah you dont know what your talking about kid. just let them have a good time and worry about yourself



Qft%)


----------



## avrolling

SignifyZ said:


> bubblegum isnt the same as a pacifier, you've only rolled about 5 times in 4 years? yeah you dont know what your talking about kid. just let them have a good time and worry about yourself



Thank you sir  fucking people I swear haha


----------



## brandonerr

TokinDerrick said:


> what is WITH fucking grown men and women and baby pacifiers.  do you realize how fucking dumb that looks.  you look like a somewhat tough guy(you're in the military for christs sake), avrolling, and then you got a fucking pacifier in your mouth.  c'mon man, cut that shit out.  chew some bubblegum.



Your retarded guy, gum makes your jaw hurt more. go pop some more pipes and smoke your k2 insense u clearly know nothing, stop judging people they dont care. As for everyone else, here's where i left off on pictures...


----------



## TokinDerrick

I've never popped a pipe, and I've never smoked k2.  I've only taken good rolls, and I've only smoked real weed. I'm mostly an opiate person, and am smart about my rolls and don't do it to where I lose the magic or have to re-dose several times in one night to keep it going. 

I just don't see the appeal of having a pacifier in your mouth.  but whatever, didn't think you'd get that pissed over my post, I thought I put enough good things about you in there to counteract the negative. but whatever.


----------



## brandonerr

TokinDerrick said:


> I've never popped a pipe, and I've never smoked k2.  I've only taken good rolls, and I've only smoked real weed. I'm mostly an opiate person, and am smart about my rolls and don't do it to where I lose the magic or have to re-dose several times in one night to keep it going.
> 
> I just don't see the appeal of having a pacifier in your mouth.  but whatever, didn't think you'd get that pissed over my post, I thought I put enough good things about you in there to counteract the negative. but whatever.



Saying a few nice things doesn't mean your rant will be overlooked dood


----------



## TokinDerrick

oh, I knew that. 

but usually when giving someone criticism, you should give equal amounts of positive.


but what exactly do you do with a pacifier in your mouth during a roll?  suck on it?  that just doesn't seem like it'd do anything.  so I'm guessing your chewing on it, which I dont' think would be any different than gum.  

to each his own though, I just think seeing a grown-up with a pacifier in their mouth is funny.


----------



## SignifyZ

TokinDerrick said:


> I just don't see the appeal of having a pacifier in your mouth.  but whatever, didn't think you'd get that pissed over my post, I thought I put enough good things about you in there to counteract the negative. but whatever.



you probably just havnt rolled hard then


----------



## Help?!?!

MagickalKat777 said:


> ^^ You'd REALLY hate me... my blue-green color-changing hazel eyes can get so dilated that I look like my eyes are completely black.


Ha me too. I already posted em' but look at this sucker(sure 2c-p does a number on my pupils but this was a moderate dose!).


----------



## SGHteller

One nice thing about rolling - no one cares if you look a little silly.

Pacifiers are pretty much traditional, as is kandi, fake fur, and scantily clad women. Don't mess with tradition! ;D


----------



## TokinDerrick

SignifyZ said:


> you probably just havnt rolled hard then



I believe the 2 yellow alien heads I ate about 2 weeks ago would have something else to say to that.  I'd really like to know more about those rolls actually, because I can still get them.  I think I could've gotten away with eating just 1, as I roll only probably once a year. and if I would've known about how much of a difference kiestering it, I probably could've gotten away with half a pill.  these were the best rolls I ever had, and I got them for free as a sample pack.

I was rolling so hard I couldn't really talk.  ended up rolling around in my bed rubbing my soft chemo hair and beard and stuff.  and chewing gum.


----------



## dj_esky

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

woo!


----------



## brandonerr

SGHteller said:


> One nice thing about rolling - no one cares if you look a little silly.
> 
> Pacifiers are pretty much traditional, as is kandi, fake fur, and scantily clad women. Don't mess with tradition! ;D



Very well said =)  Anyone who acts judgmental or irration needs to realize they are the minority in the group. Good feelings all around is what makes the collective stronger


----------



## AfterGlow

Its better than waking up the next day with a painful chewed up mouth.  Regardless of how they look, they work well. 





TokinDerrick said:


> I just don't see the appeal of having a pacifier in your mouth.


----------



## Keaton

I use a football mouth guard. Lol.


----------



## F1n1shed

Na dude i use gum every time and i never wake up to a chewed up mouth. + if you use the binky enough it can cause a gap or your teeth to move from chewing it so hard.


----------



## brandonerr

F1n1shed said:


> Na dude i use gum every time and i never wake up to a chewed up mouth. + if you use the binky enough it can cause a gap or your teeth to move from chewing it so hard.



Gum doesn't tear up my jaw but it most certainly makes it sore a few days after, it seems like pacifiers help me clench less


----------



## TokinDerrick

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I use a football mouth guard. Lol.




now see, that wouldn't look so bad, and its practical.  I wouldn't make fun of anyone wearing one of those.


----------



## socalthizzn

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by TokinDerrick
> what is WITH fucking grown men and women and baby pacifiers. do you realize how fucking dumb that looks. you look like a somewhat tough guy(you're in the military for christs sake), avrolling, and then you got a fucking pacifier in your mouth. c'mon man, cut that shit out. chew some bubblegum.



Smh...U must be so worried about how you and others look because you have self image issues yourself. I could be chewing a bouncey ball as long as i do no more damage to me teeth. I dont care what i look like, i could chew a pacifier; mouthguard, nightguard, bouncey ball idgaf cuz i know i look good anyways!


----------



## Keaton

TokinDerrick; said:
			
		

> now see, that wouldn't look so bad, and its practical.  I wouldn't make fun of anyone wearing one of those.



I'm only doin it cuz ey don't allow binkies in events usually. Lols.

Also, like socal said, it doesn't really matter what you look like. Shouldntnmatter. I bet if you were rolling you wouldn't care if you had a binky in your mouth. It just feels better than grinding. 
I figured that out the hard way, chipped my tooth from grinding so much :/


----------



## Ode to LRC

From the other day 

(two socks tied together create a vic's mask)









....and while you can't see much of my eyes in this one I still thought it was cool (some childs toy that was given out at a company picnic)


----------



## MagickalKat777

If you wanna see some saucers...

This was after about 2g of molly and still rollin 28 hours later... haha... and my eyes are normally blue-green. You can't tell in that picture but they're a completely unnatural green. They looked like jade in a way. But the color was more aquamarine.


----------



## Keaton

What the hell. That's ridiculous..


----------



## thizzchick

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Your eyes make me jelous. Go to the page before this one at the top, that's as big as my eyes get. :/ us brown eyed peeps dont get the super saucers unfortunately..



As cool as it is to stare at them in the mirror when I'm rolling, it can be annoying because my eyes are extremely obvious to anyone that might be suspicious. So I'd actually rather have stealthy dark brown eyes.  I've even considered getting brown contacts because I've seriously never seen anyone's pupils as big as mine get, and neither have any of my friends. I'll try to take a picture next time I roll when my eyes are even bigger than they are from the pic earlier. 



MagickalKat777 said:


> ^^ You'd REALLY hate me... my blue-green color-changing hazel eyes can get so dilated that I look like my eyes are completely black.


Mine sound similar. They're a blueish green when you're up close, but appear to be more of an olive color from far away. 



TokinDerrick said:


> I've noticed a lot of posters in the ecstasy parts of the board with the word "thizz" in their names.  what does that mean exactly?  I only notice it in the ecstasy parts of the board, so I'm assuming it has something to do with that scene, which I'm not rally apart of.  I've only rolled probably 5 times in like 4 years.



I'm from southern california where people tend to say "thizz" instead of rolling. From what I know it's supposed to define what your body/brain feels like on ecstasy.


----------



## Keaton

:0 they get bigger?!
Wanna trade for tonight?


----------



## hcjhayley




----------



## Keaton

^are you legal?


----------



## hcjhayley

hahaha YESSIR


----------



## thizzchick

NationOfThizzlam said:


> :0 they get bigger?!
> Wanna trade for tonight?



Yes! Can we trade next weekend too??


----------



## Keaton

hcjhayley; said:
			
		

> hahaha YESSIR


You should go to noc tonight. :D



			
				thizzchick; said:
			
		

> Yes! Can we trade next weekend too??



I'm down. :D


----------



## hcjhayley

NationOfThizzlam said:


> You should go to noc tonight. :D



DOWN.

if i lived in cali. ha. but i'm kinda stuck here in new mexico.


----------



## MagickalKat777

NationOfThizzlam said:


> What the hell. That's ridiculous..



Yes... but god damn was it the best roll of my life.


----------



## Keaton

hcjhayley; said:
			
		

> DOWN.
> 
> if i lived in cali. ha. but i'm kinda stuck here in new mexico.


Blah. That's dumb lol



MagickalKat777 said:


> Yes... but god damn was it the best roll of my life.



Haha yea I'm sure it was. 0.0


----------



## thizzchick

I looked around and found some old random ones.  




my friend randomly took this one of me when i was just sitting there not responding to anything. i think i was really focused on party monster.




this was when me and my friends walked to a school in the middle of the night rolling really hard. we had just ran from a police car and that's why i'm making a _fake _sad face. 




i was in the desert hence the smeared make up. i don't know how to explain the crazy eyebrows though. must have been rubbing my face %)




i was at a park here. me and my friends like to go on the swings. (crazy feeling!) or we go to the church nearby which is always funny.


----------



## TokinDerrick

I'd like to say you're pretty.  but according to the things you do when you're rolling, you sound underage.  so, I shall retract.


----------



## TokinDerrick

my last post, and this post both are to thizzchick.

I just noticed you have a nose like mine.  I've never really seen someone with a nose like mine. where you can kind of see up your nostrils even if you're looking right at me.  I hate my nose, but oh well.


----------



## brandonerr

I think she's got a cute nose, besides how can u sniff anything without it?


----------



## Keaton

brandonerr; said:
			
		

> I think she's got a cute nose, besides how can u sniff anything without it?



 tbh thizzchick looks like a minor 
Y'all is some cradle robbers


----------



## TokinDerrick

I said the same thing, and backed off.  my 2nd post was just noticing that in the last picture, she has a nose like mine. 

but I came to the conclusion that she was a minor by the things she said she does whilst rolling.  usually an adult wouldn't go a park to swing or hang out at a church for fun.  thats the kind of stuff I did before I got a car.   I'm not putting you down or anything thizzchick, so please don't take it that way.  I think you're very cute, just underage.

oh, and party monster is a good movie.  have you checked out the documentary version? it has the real people in it.  I've been waiting for my library to order the damn book for me (disco bloodbath), but I don't know if its ever gonna happen.   but yeah, there are torrents out there for the "shockumentary" as its called.  I have the video somewhere on my computer but can't seem to find it now.


----------



## avrolling

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I use a football mouth guard. Lol.



Thats a good idea haha I'm going to try that next time.


----------



## TokinDerrick

anybody ever go to any hardcore shows?  by hardcore, I mean screaming/mosh pit type bands.  I've seen a few people wearing mouthguards for the pit.  thats a bit much, because one shouldn't be punching in pits, but it happens at hardcore shows.  

but if I wasn't a gum chewer, I'd choose a mouthguard.  I've never been to a rave or anything like that though.  so I'm at home, I just chew gum when I feel the need to chew something.  then spit it out when I'm not grinding.  get a new piece when I feel the urge again.  I've never had a sore jaw.


----------



## Libbaz

First post, yay. 
I'm the boy (debateable what with my lucious locks) and uh...yeah. Was a interesting evening.


----------



## TokinDerrick

what is "O2 Academy"?


----------



## Libbaz

Just a venue where gigs are held but every Friday/Saturday they hold Club Nights, pretty good at times, pretty dire at others. Heading there on Halloween with a stomach full of AMT and a twinkle in my eye I reckon. x


----------



## thizzchick

Haha thanks for the compliments guys, but yeah I am a minor. I'm almost seventeen so I should actually have a car and such by now but I don't see the point in getting a license when I can't really do shit til I'm 18. 
I hate my nose too Derrick. I think it's called a button nose or something stupid. But I get a lot of compliments on how "cute" my nose is. When I'm about to rip it off my face I try to remember it's much better than having a huge toucan nose.  And I love party monster, but yes I think the shockumentary is a lot more interesting. I actually watched it before I heard of anything else because it was recommended to me on Netflix. Hmm 8) Plus they don't even have Party Monter on there yet.  Have you tried asking for the book Party Monster? Disco Bloodbath is a rare version and from what I've heard its really expensive. I think you can get Party Monster on ebay for like 12 bucks. They're both the same thing, just less copies of Disco Bloodbath were made cause after the movie came out they renamed it Party Monster.


----------



## TokinDerrick

no, I don't want to buy it, just want to read it.  and disco bloodbath is the only thing that shows up on the libraries computers when I look it up.  they're supposed to be borrowing it from another library, but I guess whoever has it checked out from the other library has decided to keep it and not return it so I can get it or something.


----------



## thizzchick

well of course the type that borrows a book like disco bloodbath would end up not returning it. hahaha. i hope you do get to read it though. i plan on borrowing one of my friends if she can part from it for a couple days.


----------



## TokinDerrick

steal theirs and when you're done with it, mail it to me.   I promise to return it!


----------



## Keaton

thizzchick; said:
			
		

> Haha thanks for the compliments guys, but yeah I am a minor. I'm almost seventeen so I should actually have a car and such by now but I don't see the point in getting a license when I can't really do shit til I'm 18.
> I hate my nose too Derrick. I think it's called a button nose or something stupid. But I get a lot of compliments on how "cute" my nose is. When I'm about to rip it off my face I try to remember it's much better than having a huge toucan nose.  And I love party monster, but yes I think the shockumentary is a lot more interesting. I actually watched it before I heard of anything else because it was recommended to me on Netflix. Hmm 8) Plus they don't even have Party Monter on there yet.  Have you tried asking for the book Party Monster? Disco Bloodbath is a rare version and from what I've heard its really expensive. I think you can get Party Monster on ebay for like 12 bucks. They're both the same thing, just less copies of Disco Bloodbath were made cause after the movie came out they renamed it Party Monster.



Lol back in the day, you =my type. Lols.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

MagickalKat777 said:


> If you wanna see some saucers...
> 
> This was after about 2g of molly and still rollin 28 hours later... haha... and my eyes are normally blue-green. You can't tell in that picture but they're a completely unnatural green. They looked like jade in a way. But the color was more aquamarine.



woaaah I thought you were a gal!!


----------



## SignifyZ

Someone post some nocturnal pics....NOW!!!


----------



## Keaton

Check plurlife.com


----------



## imissmyX

2003. pupil saucers are serious in this one!! On about 5 pills




2008




2010. Rollin' on a half gram of Molly in this one.






I cut everyone out, cuz i'm not sure they'll want me posting pics of them fucked up, LOL


----------



## PureFire

^Very pretty!!!


----------



## nanchan

Half a gram and you don't have a retarded thizz face? *bows in amazement*


----------



## TokinDerrick

nanchan said:


> Half a gram and you don't have a retarded thizz face? *bows in amazement*



thats because it must've been cut, at least a little.


----------



## StarStruck

From my first roll ever. A day after my 20th birthday. Probably the best day of my life. This was the least weird face I could make. Companion cropped out for purposes of annonymity. She was clutching a penguin stuffy, me a santa, obviously. The grouping of a penguin and santa is now a big inside "thing" between us. Anyway.


----------



## TokinDerrick

StarStruck said:


> The grouping of a penguin and santa is now a big inside "thing" between us.



how so?  like, could you use it in a sentence, so we can see how its said.


----------



## ThizzMouth




----------



## ThizzMouth

I was straight flooooooorrreeeeddddddddd


----------



## Keaton

Lols, welcome to bluelight.


----------



## ThizzMouth

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Lols, welcome to bluelight.




That is a bomb name dude.


----------



## Keaton

I kinda hate it tbh. But thanks bro


----------



## socalthizzn

hcjhayley said:


>




Rolly pollys!!!!


----------



## socalthizzn

ThizzMouth said:


> I was straight flooooooorrreeeeddddddddd



The girl to ur right looks like shes "duhhhhhhhrrRrr" lol


----------



## Keaton

Bahahahahahahah I just saw that. Funny.

Thizzmouth...is that a "chapstick tube" in your hand?


----------



## avrolling

Haha oh shit she looks anguuuurrrrrrrreeeeeeee haha


----------



## rincewindrocks

nsfw for size


*NSFW*: 




NM outdoor event






then a few hours later, after a bottle of wine and a couple pills






cant see my eyes in this one, but still a funny pic


----------



## nanchan

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Bahahahahahahah I just saw that. Funny.
> 
> Thizzmouth...is that a "chapstick tube" in your hand?



Looks like a vicks to me ;D


----------



## SignifyZ

nanchan said:


> Looks like a vicks to me ;D




yup it does indeed look like a vicks stick sooooo good while your rolling


----------



## K-Dazed

TokinDerrick said:


> my last post, and this post both are to thizzchick.
> 
> I just noticed you have a nose like mine.  I've never really seen someone with a nose like mine. where you can kind of see up your nostrils even if you're looking right at me.  I hate my nose, but oh well.



I have pretty much the same nose as you two, and I agree, I hate my nose. Like Thizzchick said, people tend to describe it as "cute", and I really don't want a cute nose!


----------



## Keaton

nanchan; said:
			
		

> Looks like a vicks to me ;D



Ah sorry, my mind is in illegal places 8)


----------



## ThizzMouth

It was the girl on the right first time , i think she was yelling to someone but yeah I never realized how dumb her face looks haha genius.


----------



## rocker97x

thizzmouth was that at ucf? how was that?


----------



## socalthizzn

K-Dazed said:


> I have pretty much the same nose as you two, and I agree, I hate my nose. Like Thizzchick said, people tend to describe it as "cute", and I really don't want a cute nose!



Cute nose vs schnause. Ill take cute nose.


----------



## socalthizzn

ThizzMouth said:


> It was the girl on the right first time , i think she was yelling to someone but yeah I never realized how dumb her face looks haha genius.




Lol I have a knack for finding thizzfaces


----------



## TokinDerrick

looks like she's grinding her teeth to me.


----------



## ThizzMouth

rocker97x said:


> thizzmouth was that at ucf? how was that?



Yeah it was man it was absolutely nuts


----------



## Gormur

*. . . blast off*


----------



## mdmaftw!

I just looked through 32 damn pages of rolling people and im afraid for some of yours' health LOLOLOLOLOLOL this is some funny shit

NOT TO MENTION ALL THE HOT CHICKS THAT CAN HAVE MY NUMBER AT ANY MOMENT LOL (you bring the rolls(and yourself) and ill bring the cash and weed xDDDDDDDDDD) damnnnnnnn especially that blue haired chick or her friend that likes to get her ass smacked :O LOL


<4<PLUR


Ive gotta get me some pics to put up :D
ps. gotta love all the half dead looking people XD like the guy with the burnt looking face and the pale white fuckers xD


----------



## SignifyZ

Gormur said:


> *. . . blast off*



rolling stoned %)


----------



## blessedamines

haha bloody right fucking a, to parnoid to post pictures but good memorys of black eyes like satan him self..hehe bloody well right


----------



## avrolling

^^ Wow I had to read that like four times to understand wtf was in that post!


----------



## Keaton

mdmaftw!; said:
			
		

> I just looked through 32 damn pages of rolling people and im afraid for some of yours' health LOLOLOLOLOLOL this is some funny shit
> 
> NOT TO MENTION ALL THE HOT CHICKS THAT CAN HAVE MY NUMBER AT ANY MOMENT LOL (you bring the rolls(and yourself) and ill bring the cash and weed xDDDDDDDDDD) damnnnnnnn especially that blue haired chick or her friend that likes to get her ass smacked :O LOL
> 
> 
> <4<PLUR
> 
> 
> Ive gotta get me some pics to put up :D
> ps. gotta love all the half dead looking people XD like the guy with the burnt looking face and the pale white fuckers xD


I have problems with people like you... You're a bit of a hypocrite... You say you're concerned with the health of these people, when you purchased $500 worth of pipes, and most likely consumed them, as I'm sure you don't have a test kit 
The other thing, you keep writing plur in your posts, now, let's review, 
Peace
Love 
Unity
Respect
Well, I can't speak for the first three but I can say for DAMN SURE, that you have respect issues, this is a harm reduction forum, not an "offer girls your number and weed" forum, take that shit to plurlife or roll call bro.its great that you joined this site, but please, think before you post and for the love of god, realize that just cuz you think you're badass, some of the people on this site will rob you blind. There are addicts on this site that dgaf about you. 
I'm doing those cuz you're unfortunate enough to be the one that pushed me too close to the edge as far as dealing with greelighters. I'm also doing it cuz I care about all the people on this site. Wether I know them or not..
Ya know, plur-in it up in here. 
With that, be safe, happy rolls, and buy a test kit.
-N.O.T.


----------



## mdmaftw!

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I have problems with people like you... You're a bit of a hypocrite... You say you're concerned with the health of these people, when you purchased $500 worth of pipes, and most likely consumed them, as I'm sure you don't have a test kit
> The other thing, you keep writing plur in your posts, now, let's review,
> Peace
> Love
> Unity
> Respect
> Well, I can't speak for the first three but I can say for DAMN SURE, that you have respect issues, this is a harm reduction forum, not an "offer girls your number and weed" forum, take that shit to plurlife or roll call bro.its great that you joined this site, but please, think before you post and for the love of god, realize that just cuz you think you're badass, some of the people on this site will rob you blind. There are addicts on this site that dgaf about you.
> I'm doing those cuz you're unfortunate enough to be the one that pushed me too close to the edge as far as dealing with greelighters. I'm also doing it cuz I care about all the people on this site. Wether I know them or not..
> Ya know, plur-in it up in here.
> With that, be safe, happy rolls, and buy a test kit.
> -N.O.T.



Clearly your a fucking idiot go OD, HELL YA im not feeling the PLUR attitude at the moment. I have NO issues with respect, and unfortunately your just a duechebag who has no idea what the fuck hes talking about. Yes ive bought 500 dollars worth of pipes and yes ive had good E too not to mention a handful of other potent drugs. SO SFTU AND GTFO cause I dont need your goddamn attitude, what you said was uncalled for and what ive said is called for. Rob me blind? haha good luck im obviously not as stupid as you and youve obviously been robbed blind ^^. I havent given anyone my number. as for caring for their health i was kidding i have no clue who most of these people are thats why i said "LOLOLOLOLOL" idiot. I love talking out of order yes , so after your done reading this have a nice dose of H and kill yourself bitch.


----------



## Keaton

Look you've proven my point. No respect.


----------



## mdmaftw!

Not for you faggot.


----------



## Keaton

Edit, actually, I hope you are sold nothing but excellent pills, that are completely unadulterated. Happy rolls.


----------



## down508

ha


----------



## Keaton

Down, that's fucking ridic.


----------



## mdmaftw!

down508 said:


> ha



damn you are blown out


----------



## Keaton

Read my edit buddy


----------



## mdmaftw!

Im only responding in kind to what youve said thats how us bipolar people are, we get angry very easily and offended easily. Keep that in mind you insult random people. If you genuinely hope i get excellent pills I do for you too.


----------



## Keaton

My issue is that there area shitload of green lighters that think the rules of this forum don't apply to them to a lot of us, the site itself is a bit of an addiction, if it gets closed because people are breaking rules, WTF are we supposed to do? Ya feel me?


----------



## mdmaftw!

I do understand that, im not trying to source my number or anything else, nor disrespect anyone, just joking around and you seem to have taken it personally. Im a very lighthearted person i tend to joke in almost sentence, dont always take me seriously .


----------



## Keaton

Tbh, that belongs in the lounge. Give it a visit. I'm the same way, the lounge is the correct place for all those who are full of it, smart asses and all that fun stuff. But they ass rape the fuck outta noobz


----------



## mdmaftw!

see you there :D


----------



## PureFire

down508 said:


> ha



I think we have a winner!!


----------



## AfterGlow

take another pill.  i can still see some green.


----------



## Help?!?!

down508 said:


> ha


Your pupils are the size of mine when I take 2c-p


----------



## down508

ya i like how u can see the inside of my eye, thats with flash on %)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Those are some mad pupils right there.


----------



## deano88

[/IMG]

me pulling stupid face of my fucking rocker!!


----------



## deano88

ok its a warped image but the eyes are fucked


----------



## deano88

another warped one


----------



## deano88

would post more but don't wanna bore you all lol


----------



## WeBank

No pupils, just a good time


----------



## Keaton




----------



## scubagirl200

awesome


----------



## Keaton

.


----------



## avrolling

This was the first thread I open this morning (5AM) and that has MADE my day! Too fucking awesome!..


----------



## trancetasy

NationOfThizzlam said:


>



hahahahahhaha


----------



## firstmoment

down508 said:


> ha



 fuckkkkk!! right on!!


----------



## sam Ketchum

Me and my friend Tami 
at DeadMau5 in salt lake city, Utah, july 17th?
My first time rolling, i took 1 blue pokeball and it was seriously the best night of my life.
:D


----------



## sam Ketchum

sam Ketchum said:


> Me and my friend Tami
> at DeadMau5 in salt lake city, Utah, july 17th?
> My first time rolling, i took 1 blue pokeball and it was seriously the best night of my life.
> :D



Lawls im a n00b and don't know how to make my picture a Not-thumbnail, so you justt gotta click it i guess


----------



## Keaton

I wish I was your friend tami's glowstick or water bottle. I really don't care I just want in her pants tbh.


----------



## blebled47

One from a few weeks ago ... almost a triple pupil saucer





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sam Ketchum

ahahahahaha Not going to lie, I feel ya.


----------



## hellocatastrophe

*thizmouth*
awesome pics 
i live in central florida as well.
because you're a greenlighter still, i can't pm you.
do you have aim//facebook//email i could send you a message at?
you look fun


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

sam Ketchum said:


> Me and my friend Tami
> at DeadMau5 in salt lake city, Utah, july 17th?
> My first time rolling, i took 1 blue pokeball and it was seriously the best night of my life.
> :D



Nice. Not a very big fan of Deadmau5, but the one time I saw him play, I had a good time.


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Blebled - you are awesome, I want to fly to the West Coast and party with you


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

...


----------



## bleedingheartcommie




----------



## bleedingheartcommie




----------



## bleedingheartcommie




----------



## Mr Filth

Next time I roll I'll make sure to take a pic


----------



## Blazif07

sam Ketchum said:


> Me and my friend Tami
> at DeadMau5 in salt lake city, Utah, july 17th?
> My first time rolling, i took 1 blue pokeball and it was seriously the best night of my life.
> :D



MOAR PIX or GTFO! 

Anywho... I should have some new pupil saucer pron in t-minus 10 days!


----------



## matt2012

Maybe I am way off here but...I hate giant eyeball pix!!!!

I want to see you having fun and like rubbin fuzzy shit and giving massages and playing with lights...not see shity, blurry pix of your eyeballs.


----------



## Pinkpuff

matt2012 said:


> Maybe I am way off here but...I hate giant eyeball pix!!!!
> 
> I want to see you having fun and like rubbin fuzzy shit and giving massages and playing with lights...not see shity, blurry pix of your eyeballs.



Hahaha I'm with you on that, I wanna see those kinds of pics too!


----------



## avrolling

Then post them!! Haha


----------



## strawberry jam

1 1/4 tabs + 300mg molly = my first successful candyflip and the best drug experience of my life.


----------



## Keaton

Hi, you're cute


----------



## xtc5551212

strawberry jam said:


> 1 1/4 tabs + 300mg molly = my first successful candyflip and the best drug experience of my life.



Very cute! Would love to have experienced something similar. Do you have a trip report from that night?


----------



## matt2012

avrolling said:


> Then post them!! Haha



I would...but I haven't rolled in 10+ years so I am fresh out


----------



## strawberry jam

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Hi, you're cute






xtc5551212 said:


> Very cute! Would love to have experienced something similar. Do you have a trip report from that night?



No, that was less than a week ago. I want to write one, though!


----------



## avrolling

matt2012 said:


> I would...but I haven't rolled in 10+ years so I am fresh out



Hmmm haha then I'll have to post some 0.o


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

300mg for a candyflip is quite a bit isn't it? I find the combo itself to be slightly disorientating and higher MDMA doses only add to that.

Keep the pics coming guys and girls!


----------



## Keaton

I think for a semi experienced roller (~ 5-10 times) 300mg might be a fairly high dose. With LSD on top of that... Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhccccckkkk


----------



## Keaton

strawberry jam; said:
			
		

> No, that was less than a week ago. I want to write one, though!



Yea, write a trip report!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I think for a semi experienced roller (~ 5-10 times) 300mg might be a fairly high dose. With LSD on top of that... Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhccccckkkk



I think the deal isn't necessarily experience/tolerance. I just find that it's a little hard to focus on what's going on around you with a MDMA/LSD combo. I pretty sure I can handle 300 mg (although taking it all in go would feel pretty wild lol) by itself, but I don't know I'd want to take that much while candyflipping.


----------



## Keaton

Oh ok. I guess I'm just remembering back to the first time I had 300mgs and I remember it being pretty intense. That's all. I never meant that it was hard to handle that all by itself. But combined with lsd I think itd be hard to handle. Sorry if that came off wrong...


----------



## strawberry jam

It wasn't all at once! We took the acid, two hours later dropped 200mg, and then some time after that (I lost complete track of time) redosed with ~100mg+. It was the perfect amount and timing for me, neither drug overpowered the other (maybe the MDMA was a little heavier, but I prefer that) -- the two drugs synergized into a completely new feeling. I usually take that amount in one night to roll and probably should have taken a little less for a candyflip, but it was perfect. I've never been more euphoric in my life, I was having mental orgasms.

Oh, and you have to keep in mind that I highly doubt my molly is 100% pure. Extremely clean and amazing and better than any pill I've taken, yes, but I always assume it has to be cut with something inactive...


----------



## citizen cained

after my first roll which was this morning, surprisingly i bombed 250mg at 4am and went to sleep about 10am it is now 3pm and my pupils are still huge although they were bigger i could barely see any green lol. 

amazing night all in all, got asked to leave burger king as i came up in there (just bad luck) which was funny, i forgot what i ordered and then lost interest completely in my order and focused more on the sticker on my hand at the time. 

p.s i may look rough because that is how i feel after 2 hours sleep and a night out in Brighton XD


----------



## avrolling

^^ Hey man be careful, try not to talk about your drug interactions the same day you do them on here...

But it sounds like a fun filled night for sure ~~


----------



## StarStruck

Yah. I tend to think I'm pretty cool.


----------



## Keaton

lol thats a great pic


----------



## socalthizzn

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Hi, you're cute






Lol


----------



## NightLight*

You dont want to know what i took... It wasent good....


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarStruck said:


> Yah. I tend to think I'm pretty cool.



They have raves in Alaska?


----------



## AylaV

StarStruck said:


> Yah. I tend to think I'm pretty cool.





levictus said:


> They have raves in Alaska?



That pic is oldsk00l as f00k   It's badass to see that style alive and well   I'm rolling face


----------



## AylaV

I'm rolling FACE right now on drone   I fucking love ALL of you   PLUR


----------



## Keaton

Wwwoooooooooooool Ayla!


----------



## FiveBucksFool

Time for a couple throwbacks. 

At a Sander Kleinenberg show, off of a single Blue Fleur (the stuff of legends, as pictured in my avvy):






I was disappointed with how closed my eyes were, so I attempted to open them really wide for the next closeup shot and achieved this:






The culprits...if you were lucky enough to be a part of this batch, you know what I'm talking about...


----------



## StarStruck

levictus said:


> They have raves in Alaska?



Um. Yes. We have "raves" here... Like, 3 this year, so far... Quotation marks because, yes, there's loud techno music, yes, there's dancing. But it's hardly a scene, I'd say. I'd guess about 50% of the people who go are drunk, the rest just highschool/college age kids going to look cool, be seen lookin' cool, etc. And a small percentage of people rolling. I know the people who put 'em on are into it. I mean, are they real tr00 "raves"? No.. probably not. But what makes a rave a rave? I'm not sure... But I'm pretty much the only kandi-ed out idiot around... At least that I've ever seen 'round here... I have pride... >.>


----------



## blebled47

one more for the page...this was an interesting night to say the least...


----------



## ripple

^before my first rave.












^one of the best nights of my life.


----------



## AylaV

Ooo.. cool   Another colorado person!!  What party was it?  Haven't stayed very up-to-date with the parties lately.  Looks like a good time


----------



## Pinkpuff

AylaV said:


> I'm rolling FACE right now on drone   I fucking love ALL of you   PLUR



I always thought Ayla was a girl 
Awesome pic though!!


----------



## Keaton

And you were right


----------



## zebigmonst3r

Pinkpuff said:


> I always thought Ayla was a girl
> Awesome pic though!!



Awkward.....


----------



## avrolling

Haha ^^ thinking the same thing...

Awesome pic Ayla!


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

ripple said:


> ^before my first rave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^one of the best nights of my life.



is it just me, or at least in the first pic..
they look mad young.
how old is you?


----------



## strawberry jam

Pinkpuff said:


> I always thought Ayla was a girl
> Awesome pic though!!



She is a girl.


----------



## Pinkpuff

I'm confused? lol


----------



## Matt58

http://img258.imageshack.us/i/tripn.jpg/

This was me on a candy flip... first time on cid... I was gonzo


----------



## Keaton

what a great night


----------



## nanchan

Thizzlam did I talk to you last night? xD Matt made me talk to someone but idk who it was lol.


----------



## Keaton

Haha yea that was me and I told you that Seattle sux and that you shoulda been there last night


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarStruck said:


> Um. Yes. We have "raves" here... Like, 3 this year, so far... Quotation marks because, yes, there's loud techno music, yes, there's dancing. But it's hardly a scene, I'd say. I'd guess about 50% of the people who go are drunk, the rest just highschool/college age kids going to look cool, be seen lookin' cool, etc. And a small percentage of people rolling. I know the people who put 'em on are into it. I mean, are they real tr00 "raves"? No.. probably not. But what makes a rave a rave? I'm not sure... But I'm pretty much the only kandi-ed out idiot around... At least that I've ever seen 'round here... I have pride... >.>



It's all good. I went to college in Michigan for 4 years. We had the exact same problem. Mostly college kids who want an alternative to frat/house/bar scene. Which is fine, but it's not cool when people stare at you when you're getting a lightshow. I mean it's a fucking EDM event, you're supposed to do MDMA and act get lightshows and act loved up. You don't have to be on drugs to enjoy EDM, but you definitely have to be open minded to go to such events. Otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## Blanz420

ahaha =]
first pic is me rollin balls floored off my ass in jack in the boxx haha.


----------



## whatsherface

my friends first roll ^^





gotham cityyyyyy





fuckkkin rollen





gotham city girls bathroom XD




on the way home from knotts, off of white rolexsssssss




me n my girl on 420


----------



## PermenantPingerDic

2nd best day of my life :D


----------



## Keaton

Lol it looks like you're trying REALLY hard not to laugh.


----------



## PermenantPingerDic

haha ,  oi dude, i couldnt help but smile at everything, preety sure i came in my pants i was feeling so good haha


----------



## Keaton

hahahahaha very nice


----------



## Keaton

Turns out Bearlove never told us he was in the cast of American Dad.. But I found him.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

That's me in the purple hoodie.


----------



## avrolling

^ Nice! Where were you at?


----------



## AylaV

zebigmonst3r said:


> Awkward.....



That sure was >.>  Not my best pic, I'll admit   I thought it looked a lot better than it did when I was rolling.  Teaches me not to upload pics until i'm sober. 8)


----------



## SmilingEyes

-_- stop it. It's a good pic Ayla.


----------



## ketaminekid

Only picture I have of Nocturnal Texas, Sunday. That's me looking like a zombie with a bright lit on my face, behind my friends freaking out in front. My eyes are still gigantic none the less..


----------



## Keaton

Lmao. Screaming your head off.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

avrolling said:


> ^ Nice! Where were you at?



Godskitchen 2010 in Kiev. Was a fun night!


----------



## northeastgurner

3 orange volkswagens


----------



## noncents

about .5 g's molly spread out over the night. first time in like 3 years.


----------



## mymindisgoo

my table was rolling FACE


----------



## Asyd420

^ very nice


----------



## ecstasyboy717

those look yummy ^^


----------



## nanchan

My friend's first time rolling ^_^ She had a good time.





And my first roll in two months. Sorry the lighting wasn't the best in this pic.


----------



## AylaV

giant pupils are the bestest


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

Worst molly I ever had resulted in the biggest pupils I ever had.  At their biggest, I literally had a hairline of iris color.  What the bloody fuck was in those pills....

This picture was taken about 6 hours after I bombed my last pill, only 200mg throughout the night.  Pupils were so big, for so long, and the roll absolutely sucked.  I really have no idea what could've been in there.


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Me after slamming 250 mg of high quality meth. lmao! I have videos of me in the state to. It's redic.


----------



## nanchan

Oh yeah, and this is where we were while rolling in the previous pics:





Infected Mushroom was playing when I took that photo during my short break from dancing ^_^


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

Oh yea! I saw Infected Mushroom several years ago on acid on Halloween!!! Holy fuck it was fucking the shit yo!!


----------



## Keaton

I'm so jealous of you buffet-plate-saucer mother effers. 
Mine get to about 7mm then just STOP.
Those are easily like 9-10mm


----------



## Keaton

Here. I'm chillin with royalty. Jealous? Yea I know.

Rolling FACE at horton plaza.


----------



## avrolling

levictus said:


> Godskitchen 2010 in Kiev. Was a fun night!



Daaamn just the name sounds fucking epic! Right on bro!


----------



## lindzlove

from tonite..one blue dolphin


----------



## Seattle_Stranger

nanchan said:


> Oh yeah, and this is where we were while rolling in the previous pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infected Mushroom was playing when I took that photo during my short break from dancing ^_^



OMG that event was amazing.  I have a similar cell phone pic but it sucks.


----------



## avrolling

FUUUUUUCK, this page is filled with win!


----------



## Keaton

<----and jealousy


----------



## nanchan

Seattle_Stranger said:


> OMG that event was amazing.  I have a similar cell phone pic but it sucks.



If you saw a kid with white hair & a black shirt with a turntable on it that was me xD


----------



## Keaton

nanchan said:


> If you saw a kid with white hair & a black shirt with a turntable on it that was me xD



I'm sure you were the only one at an edm show with a black tshirt with a turntable on it


----------



## nanchan

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I'm sure you were the only one at an edm show with a black tshirt with a turntable on it



With white hair? Yeah I think I was actually xD


----------



## Keaton

I have whit hair and the same shirt.
We can't be the only two..


----------



## GlowstickRoller

3 tabs of acid and one molly capsule. What a night.


----------



## firstmoment

GlowstickRoller said:


> 3 tabs of acid and one molly capsule. What a night.



oh fuck ya! i bet it was.


----------



## avrolling

^^ shiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Keaton

GlowstickRoller said:


> 3 tabs of acid and one molly capsule. What a night.



I am particularly impressed by that because I know how hard it is to get a brown eye to dialate that much. Haha
Good stuff.


----------



## PureFire

Deadmau5 Halloween night in New Orleans!!






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Keaton

^tose are some sick pix bro


----------



## mymindisgoo

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I am particularly impressed by that because I know how hard it is to get a brown eye to dialate that much. Haha
> Good stuff.



really? whenever i'd roll my pupils would get like that and i have some brown eyes


----------



## Keaton

mymindisgoo said:


> really? whenever i'd roll my pupils would get like that and i have some brown eyes








This is as big as they get.
~5-6mm dilated.
I've considered the drops that optometrists use to make my pupils bigger.. >_>


----------



## malloryls

*ultra music fest*

ULTRA MUSIC FEST 2010


----------



## Tina Dopemau5

*Moar ultra 2010!!!!*

Ultrafest in Miami = heaven 

I was on 2 molly capsules, the blue pistols, and meth. I was also on Ultrafest, which is kind of a drug in itself.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Sick pics from Ultra guys!


----------



## ThizzMouth

Swedish House Mafia Miami Masquerade






CARL COX HALLOWEEN


----------



## malloryls

ThizzMouth said:


> Swedish House Mafia Miami Masquerade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARL COX HALLOWEEN



hahhah wow dude thats a sick mask i was at swedish house mafia tooo!


----------



## d1989

mymindisgoo said:


> really? whenever i'd roll my pupils would get like that and i have some brown eyes


Me too, infact my pupils get bigger than that, all you can see is a tiny thin brown edge


----------



## habroll101

Long story short : It was my birthday. I had 2 grams of pure mdma in a nice baggy. I swear the room we were in did not look this dull at the time  HAHA






And here's me another time rolling pretty hard! Not that I really remember but hey, its on the computer and this guy knows a photo of himself rolling/sober


----------



## HighwayChile93

ThizzMouth said:


> Swedish House Mafia Miami Masquerade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARL COX HALLOWEEN



Awesome pics!  I was at the masquerade too and it was amazziinnggg. Also, sick picture with Carl Cox! So jealous!


----------



## strawberry jam

NationOfThizzlam said:


> This is as big as they get.
> ~5-6mm dilated.
> I've considered the drops that optometrists use to make my pupils bigger.. >_>



Is there actually evidence somewhere that brown eyes dilate less easily??? 

I'm an asian girl with dark brown eyes and my pupils get huge. They're pretty big in these pictures but this isn't the biggest they get, usually it's almost all black. I love staring at my pupils in the mirror when I'm peaking... it's kind of mesmerizing.


----------



## Keaton

There really isn't. Haha Its just nice to blame it on something.
It could have something to do with my tolerance or the fact that I'm 215lbs. Haha


----------



## strawberry jam

Did they used to dilate more when you first started rolling?


----------



## Keaton

They dilate more when I trip. They've never dilated much past 5-6mm on straight MDMA. 
Whereas with LSD I get to about 9mm


----------



## C8H10N4O2

NationOfThizzlam said:


> There really isn't. Haha Its just nice to blame it on something.
> It could have something to do with my tolerance or the fact that I'm 215lbs. Haha


My pupils actually got very large the last time I rolled.  I had no way to measure, but there was just enough color that you could tell I had brown eyes if you were three feet away, but any more and they looked black.  Normally, my pupils aren't impressive either......So there is hope for you!

Maybe you should take a pic of them when you're blowing up.  I bet they'll be as big as they get.


----------



## C8H10N4O2

NationOfThizzlam said:


> They dilate more when I trip. They've never dilated much past 5-6mm on straight MDMA.
> Whereas with LSD I get to about 9mm


So candy flip.


----------



## Keaton

Lol right?
If I could find a steady stream of LSD, id be trippin all day.


----------



## dimlyFourOwls

PureFire said:


> Deadmau5 Halloween night in New Orleans!!



1st pic = my new desktop wallpaper


----------



## PureFire

Haha, you're welcome!

It was a fucking insane show!!!


----------



## PaPaOPI

you think rolling saucer pupils are bad...my eyes were completly black one time i was w/d from fentanyl! my gf was so scared, i wish i took a picture...however that opportunity make come again sonner than i think.


----------



## Spagett

I have brown eyes and when I roll my pupils dilate very large, even larger when I'm on mushrooms. At one point during a mushroom trip, while under dim lighting, my pupils were ridiculously huge; it was like a hairline width of brown, and the rest was completely black.


----------



## Keaton

Well  you then


----------



## I Eat Pho

I have to say, there are some damn good looking people on bluelight...


----------



## Keaton

And you haven't even seen the best part of the site lol


----------



## crunchymilk

I Eat Pho said:


> I have to say, there are some damn good looking people on bluelight...



Pho sounds fucking good right now!


----------



## wildorkid7

*My First Time on X*

Took a ninja star at a rave this past Saturday... Had fun on mac photobooth afterwards! It was fascinating to see my pupils so dilated... :D


----------



## ecstasyboy717

noncents said:


> about .5 g's molly spread out over the night. first time in like 3 years.



Your eyes look exactly like mine when rolling


----------



## misteee

ahhhh im jealous i wana roll....
right now, 150mg bang mdma love *** pictures coming up tomoro or the next day needa scan my favourite one


----------



## Keaton

Not pupil saucers
But.....






We got the entire class to do this 
Yes even the teacher


----------



## ShroomBoom321

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Not pupil saucers
> But.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got the entire class to do this
> Yes even the teacher



Mac Dreezy would be proud....


----------



## misteee

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Not pupil saucers
> But.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got the entire class to do this
> Yes even the teacher



okay now surely i am missing something here???


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

misteee said:


> okay now surely i am missing something here???



I believe it's "T for Thizz". Thizz is slang for MDMA in some parts of California/West Coast (I am pretty sure ppl in NYC just says rolls/Ecstasy).


----------



## Keaton

yea Levi's got it.

the teacher used the same had gesture to tell us that we needed to be quiet (yes she treated us like kindergarten kids all the time..) so on the last day of school, we decided itd be a good idea to take advantage of her...innocence? no, ignorance. 
half the people in that picture rolled at prom.


/CoolStoryBro


----------



## firstmoment

NationOfThizzlam said:


> half the people in that picture rolled at prom.



im pretty sure i can tell which ones did, and did not roll at the prom too...


----------



## Keaton

go for it.
draw circles on them.


----------



## SignifyZ

Yeah its pretty easy to distinguish who rolled/didnt in that picture


----------



## Keaton

Pretty much the entire right side of the picture. From Benny, the guy in the Farve jersey, over to Bill, the guy crouching in front of the girl in the blue sweater


----------



## pnkparis

*Molly!*

2 lines of molly

*sigh* woonderfulll


----------



## firstmoment

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Pretty much the entire right side of the picture. From Benny, the guy in the Farve jersey, over to Bill, the guy crouching in front of the girl in the blue sweater



sry it took so long. im busy as fuck. 

but ya like u said the right side of the class. cause some of the ones on the left have this look on theyre face like "what am i doing? and why am i doing it?" and "im not going to do that because if i do it wrong, i look like a lame"


----------



## StarStruck

I was rolling, as they say, "balls" that night and I felt it necessary to take a picture of the mad style I was rockin'.






Yup.

Also.... I was talking to my dearest bestest friend on the phone... which I proceeded to drop on the bathroom floor.... then walked away... and found it amazing that I could still hear my dearest friend's voice coming from the phone while it wasn't against my ear.






Good freakin' times, man.


----------



## Keaton

Nice pics


----------



## NightLight*

pnkparis said:


> 2 lines of molly
> 
> *sigh* woonderfulll



Thats a lovley photo.. you look really blissed out..%)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

BUMP!

We need more happy MDMDed out faces in this thread!


----------



## whitedove

pnkparis said:


> 2 lines of molly
> 
> *sigh* woonderfulll



Fox!


----------



## pnkparis

NightLight* said:


> Thats a lovley photo.. you look really blissed out..%)



I was


----------



## whitedove

pnkparis said:


> 2 lines of molly
> 
> *sigh* woonderfulll



You inspired me to do 2 X quick little lines of Crystal


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

Me ( Im on the right) and my best friend rollin on the beach off 2 Green Bacardi Bats ...Crazy Night....DEFINATELY A POSTERCHILD FOR PLUR THAT NIGHT..LOL






AND AGAIN ANOTHER NIGHT OFF A RED PAUL FRANK MONKEY AT CLUB BED


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Bella_Luvs_Blues said:


> Me ( Im on the right) and my best friend rollin on the beach off 2 Green Bacardi Bats ...Crazy Night....DEFINATELY A POSTERCHILD FOR PLUR THAT NIGHT..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AGAIN ANOTHER NIGHT OFF A RED PAUL FRANK MONKEY AT CLUB BED



Haha, you guys looked totally PLURed out.


----------



## pnkparis

^^ awsome pics girly!

i feel the need toroll this weekend..


----------



## ashstorm

n3ophy7e said:


> The morning after a New Years Eve rave (which is in the middle of summer here in Australia, i.e. bloody hot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting my rave on next weekend after a hiatus of nearly a whole year, so I'm well keen



N3ophy7e those pants are amazing! Great to see another australian (kandi) raver that loves hardcore!

And Brain Crackin' is one of my favourite tracks of all time.. You should have seen me move from our puddle pile of Brissy Ravers and Defqon this year when that track came on..

I'll have to see if I can find some pics of me out raving from this year..


----------



## ashstorm

Me out and about so far this year, some pics sober some not so sober.. I'll leave you guys to it to figure out which ones 





April - When the volcano stopped Breeze and Styles from getting to Australia

I've popped the rest behind a cut to save your screens

*NSFW*: 




January




Jan 2010 - BrizCore - Silo's Birthday





HTID - ANGERFIST!





May - Blackout Fridays






July - Rockafellas: The Last dance





August - Styles and Breeze





September - The Beat Mega Club





October - Asylum - Nightmare II


----------



## Keaton




----------



## scubagirl200

^aawwwwwwww. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

fucking fresh i can't believe it. what a wasste! you guys were smart to stay in LA. 

we left the line and then remembered we had pulled up RIGHT behind this truck and someone else had pulled up RIGHT behind our assss. we were walking back like omg we're boxed in this REALLY EFFIN BLOWS. but thank goooood the truck was gone so we could leave. 

anyway, i was super sad about it until i remembered i'm going to above and beyond dec 10th and suck on that fresh


----------



## dtfcreal

no pupils super dosed aha


----------



## sharrrna

im the one with the blue hair. 
such a good night, such good pills. 
after two i was pretty much gone. never had such good mdma pills.


----------



## DropDeadDevin

This was a good night...


----------



## NightLight*

sharrrna said:


> im the one with the blue hair.
> such a good night, such good pills.
> after two i was pretty much gone. never had such good mdma pills.



Damm girl your smashed.., wish i was there for that party... That dude with the glasses is full spastic yeah.....
I like your blue hair, thats attractive..  
awww you have a backpack.. goodies for all?


----------



## NightLight*

pnkparis said:


> I was



Please post more pics soon...
I think most would agree..


----------



## Keaton

DropDeadDevin said:


> This was a good night...



Idk wether that mask freaks me out...or if it's cool as hell.
Tbh I think its probably a bit of both.


----------



## NightLight*

^^ I agree, freaky and cool as hell all at once, hahaah.. best of all its a chick!.. awsome 8)


----------



## Keaton

I just hope the mask isn't there to make her look _better_


----------



## NightLight*

Hahaha.. Yeah, take it off damm ya !! We wanna see your face Zebra Features!!


----------



## Thomas29

I would post pictures if I could without being paranoid.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## AylaV

the contrast in that picture r0x, thizz


----------



## Keaton

Thanks Ayla!


----------



## nwofoxhound

I also looked super twacked out whenever I drop. Must be all the speed in the ills.


----------



## Keaton

Here's another one.






And this is the pic from the previous page.
It suffered last-pic-of-the-page-syndrome


----------



## xK-la

My best friend (left), me and some random haha





Me and Mitch, biggest eyes ever in a photo at least LOL.


----------



## TyE

Those pictures are awesome nationofthizzlam . I'll put some pictures up once I get my camera back, my friends had it for a month now.


----------



## Keaton

Thanks amigo


----------



## avrolling

Hey Nation where do you get your batteries for your gloves?


----------



## Keaton

I'll pm that to you.


----------



## consuela




----------



## NightLight*

^^ ummm... hi..


----------



## Keaton

Lol.. Chill she's definitely underage.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

haha i thought she looked real young
and im young.


----------



## Keaton

Y'all is some cradle robbers


----------



## marq

No explanation necessary lol. The lights were even really bright where I took this.


----------



## Keaton

Damn homie.
You could use those things as rims.


----------



## TheBuckler

Me on the right and my friend about 10 15 minutes after having white hearts


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Swerlz

lol Buckler you look trashed

very nice


----------



## Keaton

TheBuckler said:


> Me on the right and my friend about 10 15 minutes after having white hearts


Lol, you sir, are faced. Haha


			
				LSDMDMA&9103724 said:
			
		

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


haha saucered.


----------



## NightLight*

TheBuckler said:


> Me on the right and my friend about 10 15 minutes after having white hearts



Did you even know what day it was....??
Damm, wish i got that wasted!...
Hot friend you have...%)

Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## nanchan

TheBuckler said:


> Me on the right and my friend about 10 15 minutes after having white hearts



You sir, are fucked. And after only 15min!


----------



## ryanliamg

this is me on mephedrone. fun times for sure.


----------



## TheBuckler

hahahaha that was 2 years ago and yeah i was leaning more towards the fucked side than the str8 side :D


----------



## deez_utz




----------



## sharrrna

the left one is me. 
way back when there was still real mdma going around. :D


----------



## SmilingEyes

It is painfully apparent that you're on a good one


----------



## C_Tripper

And people say there's no decent MDxx in Australia. Lol. Laneway at the beginning of the year, I'm the guy, and dear god the eye wobbles got so back I honestly couldn't see. Was amazing


----------



## Keaton




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

you rollin thizzlam?
or you gots that lucy in you?


----------



## D n A

Me on ze left. Sis on ze right.
and a male nun too...


----------



## Keaton

LSDMDMA&9145541 said:
			
		

> you rollin thizzlam?
> or you gots that lucy in you?



That'd be Lady Lucy thats responsible.


----------



## StrutterGear

Walking home from this barn rave in broad daylight was hillarious haha. I'm on the left.









A different year at the same barn rave


----------



## freehugs

sharrrna said:


> the left one is me.
> way back when there was still real mdma going around. :D



Nice kandi =)


----------



## StarStruck

From Halloween... That's me as Rainbow Brite... holding a cup in my mouth... plugged into iPod... chillin' next to Predator... 

Was a good night. 






EDIT: I just really enjoy this photo for some reason... so many... subtleties... to enjoy... (or something)


----------

